# What nonfiction book are you currently reading?



## arnisador

(This is a continuation of this thread.)

Isaac Newton, by James Gleick


----------



## pesilat

Depraved by Harold Schechter


----------



## Cthulhu

Finished David Kushner's "Masters of Doom" a few days ago.  Pretty interesting.  About the people behind id Software, creators of Doom, Quake, and the classis Wolfenstein 3-D.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador

_Duty First_, by Ed Ruggero


----------



## don bohrer

I was reading a Doc Savage book until my friend swiped it. :shrug: 


don


----------



## michaeledward

Deterring Democracy - Noam Chomsky

Although it was written 11 years ago, there are some spooky parallels to what has been going on in Iraq & Afghanistan over the past two years in the first 60 pages.

The more things change, the more they stay the same.

Mike


----------



## rmcrobertson

Robert Hughes' "The Fatal Shore."

Good to see somebody else who likes Chomsky's arguments.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Martial Musings by Robert W. Smith

It's even better the fifth time.


----------



## Blindside

The Age of Fighting Sail by C.S. Forster


----------



## Posiview

Malcolm X by Malcolm X


----------



## Cliarlaoch

Marxism and Human Nature by Sean Seyers


----------



## RCastillo

Stalin's Last Crime
The Plot Against The Jewish Doctors, 1948-1953


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Stalin's Last Crime
> The Plot Against The Jewish Doctors, 1948-1953 *



What's this about? I don't think I know the incident(s).


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What's this about? I don't think I know the incident(s). *



It was of his favorites that died while under the care of several physicians. It's coming down to who really killed him, the doctors due to poor medical decisions among themselves, or did Stalin have a hand in it to help eliminate those that had fallen out of favor with him.


----------



## rmcrobertson

Nice to see somebody else likes Robert W. Smith's books besides me.

By the way, the new Russell Crowe movie, "Master and Commander," is taken from the first in a series of absolutely wonderful seafaring books, set around the Napoleonic Wars, by Patrick O'Brien. I can't say enough good things about them...


----------



## shotmanuk

Battleaxe by John McSweeney

Good Read:asian:


----------



## Blindside

> By the way, the new Russell Crowe movie, "Master and Commander," is taken from the first in a series of absolutely wonderful seafaring books, set around the Napoleonic Wars, by Patrick O'Brien. I can't say enough good things about them...



Heh,

I've got Master and Commander sitting on my bookshelf, its the next one in line....

Lamont


----------



## hardheadjarhead

"The Redneck Manifesto" by Jim Goad.

Interesting read.  The guy manages to say something that will offend everybody...but he makes some interesting points.

SCS


----------



## ABN

Rereading Living The Martial Way by Forrest Morgan.
   Great book! Also reading Man of the Century a biography of John Paul II.

andy


----------



## someguy

The book of 5 rings
art of war
buch of stuff for schoool


----------



## Spud

By the Sword: A History of Gladiators, Musketeers, Samurai, Swashbucklers, and Olympic Champions by Richard A. Cohen


----------



## Blindside

The Bread Baker's Bible by Christine Ingram and Jennie Shapter

I got into artisan bread baking last winter, now I'm trying new techniques and recipes from this book.  I will say that I made my best baguettes ever using a modified version the recipe from this book.

Lamont


----------



## Doc

"The Ten Things You Can't Say In America."
By Larry Elder.


----------



## arnisador

Who Killed Homer?: The Demise of Classical Education and the Recovery of Greek Wisdom, by Victor Davis Hanson and John Heath 

Waiting: The True Confessions of a Waitress, by Debra Ginsberg


----------



## arnisador

_She's Not There_, by Jennifer Finney Boylan


----------



## arnisador

_The Meaning of Language_, by Robert M. Martin


----------



## arnisador

The Problems of Philosophy, Bertrand Russell


----------



## Black Bear

Haw haw, Arnisador is the only guy here who reads.  

An Arrow Pointing to Heaven, which is a memoir of the life of Rich Mullins. 

Why Marriages Succeed or Fail, by John Gottman. 

Some conference proceedings from last October. I'm about to quit on that one, it's mostly academic fluff. Strange--the conference was good.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Dune "Machine Crusade"


----------



## Blindside

> Dune "Machine Crusade"



Uh ToD, that would be FICTION.  

In any case I'm reading "The Holy Kingdom" a book describing archeological and historical evidence for the "real" King Arthur.

Lamont


----------



## Touch Of Death

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *Uh ToD, that would be FICTION.
> 
> In any case I'm reading "The Holy Kingdom" a book describing archeological and historical evidence for the "real" King Arthur.
> 
> Lamont *


 OOPS! What I meant to say was the "Dictionary of the Khazar's" by Milorad Pavi'c. Its a collection of short stories and intersting facts about the region known as Serbia. The place has been a hotbed since the crusades. It may also count as fiction, but it really helps you understand just what the hell happened to make them all want to kill eachother off.
Sean


----------



## Posiview

Che Guevara: A Revolutionary Life by: Jon Lee Anderson

Wanted to read this book for a long time.  Very good, detailed read.  

The Man of the Century: Winston Churchill and His Legend Since 1945 by: John Ramsden

Only read a little, but the book provides an inside into arguably the greatest ever Briton.

The Los Angeles Diaries by: James Brown

Excellent short book that really made me realise what a great life I have and that I need to realise every minute of it  HIGHLY recommended read.


----------



## Elfan

Posiview said:
			
		

> The Man of the Century: Winston Churchill and His Legend Since 1945 by: John Ramsden
> 
> Only read a little, but the book provides an inside into arguably the greatest ever Briton.



I've thought the difference in Winston Churchill's legend in America and Briton is interesting.  Americans tend to remember him almost exclusively for his finest hour speech while the British seem to have a more balanced view of him.  I was wondering if _The Man of the Century_ covers this at all.



			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> Who Killed Homer?: The Demise of Classical Education and the Recovery of Greek Wisdom, by Victor Davis Hanson and John Heath



Cold you post a review arnisador?  It sounds interesting.

-----
The Making of the Atomic Bomb by Richard Rhodes

To quote from the Amazon review: "If the first 270 pages of this book had been published separately, they would have made up a lively, insightful, beautifully written history of theoretical physics and the men and women who plumbed the mysteries of the atom. Along with the following 600 pages, they become a sweeping epic, filled with terror and pity, of the ultimate scientific quest: the development of the ultimate weapon. " 

I strongly recommend this book. Its definatly got the Pulitzer Prize for a reason.


----------



## arnisador

It _was_ interesting, though rather polemic. Let me think about it before I post a review.


----------



## Elfan

The God Particle: If the Universe is the Answer, What is the Question  by Leon Lederman - funniest Physics book I've ever reed.  I've seen Leon Lederman (who was asked by the King of Sweden to stop by to chat about some of his work) and I sat through his whole talk with my eyes wide not even realizing I was sitting next to one of my best friends.


----------



## shesulsa

I'm re-reading the three Jin Shin Jyuitsu books _by Mary Burmeister_

Essential Reiki, A Complete Guide to an Ancient Healing Art_ by Diane Stein_

Eseential Anatomy for Healing and Martial Arts _by Marc Tedeschi_
Study, study, study.


----------



## Blindside

Blackhawk Down by Bowden - as usual the book was WAY better than the movie.  Far more viewpoints are shown than simply that of the American soldiers.  I highly recommend this book, and it gives a feeling of what our troops in Iraq are going through right now.

Great Basin Riparian Ecosystems, Ecology, Management, and Restoration
Mostly for my professional developement, unfortunately it is a bit dryer than my normal fiction. 

Lamont


----------



## Cryozombie

"Poor Man's Raygun" 

Its a book about how to make a Microwave Beam Weapon out of your Microwave oven.


----------



## Elfan

The Hedgehog, the Fox, and the Magister's Pox : Mending the Gap Between Science and the Humanities  by Stephen Jay Gould - Basically the science and humanities are there own thing and a complete understanding of particle physics can not be expanded upwards to explain everything.  Gould is an excellent writer but this is definite not his best work, it is extremely monotonous.

Blindside, I have read Black Hawk Down as well and highly recommend it.

How's that review coming arnisador?


----------



## arnisador

Ouch! I'll get back to it.


----------



## shesulsa

Technopunk said:
			
		

> "Poor Man's Raygun"
> 
> Its a book about how to make a Microwave Beam Weapon out of your Microwave oven.


DAMN!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Boss: " Do you read"

Rich: Blank Stare

Boss: "Of course you read. Do you read books for pleasure?"

Rich: "Yes, I do. I read every night before I go to bed."

Boss: "Well, I think you should read this book. It is written in kind of a corny story manner, yet, it does cover the point, and is good to read."

Rich: "Sure I will read it, I enjoy learning."

Boss: "Here is my personal Copy, I'll want this back when you are done."

** This came after a bad week or so, followed by me not going on vacation this last week, to help resolve some of the follow up issues and reports required to explain what happened and why and how will it not happen again. Some very high level management, was upset, and reports, I put together, for my boss, went to Group VP and President of the corp. I was seriously concerned about having a future with the corp. Yet, if the boss gives you a book to read and tells you to give it back after reading then  I must have some future even if it is just short term .

The Book Title: The Goal, "A Process of Ongoing Improvement"

By Eliyahu M. Goldratt and Jeff Cox.

Now the book is about a plant in trouble and how the plant manager tries to save it.

Now I begin to wonder if my program is the plant and if I have the same three months given in the book to resolve the issues?   :idunno:


----------



## arnisador

_Spoken Here: Travels Among Threatened Languages_, Mark Abley


----------



## Cryozombie

shesulsa said:
			
		

> DAMN!!



Yeah, Its a little light reading.  Odd books like that always interest me. its only like 20 - 30 pages long.

Of course, I have not built one, as I need someplace to nuke frozen Burritos, I cannot sacrifice my Cooking appliance.


----------



## michaeledward

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Boss: "Here is my personal Copy, I'll want this back when you are done."
> 
> ** This came after a bad week or so, followed by me not going on vacation this last week, to help resolve some of the follow up issues and reports required to explain what happened and why and how will it not happen again. Some very high level management, was upset, and reports, I put together, for my boss, went to Group VP and President of the corp. I was seriously concerned about having a future with the corp. Yet, if the boss gives you a book to read and tells you to give it back after reading then I must have some future even if it is just short term .
> 
> The Book Title: The Goal, "A Process of Ongoing Improvement"
> 
> By Eliyahu M. Goldratt and Jeff Cox.
> 
> Now the book is about a plant in trouble and how the plant manager tries to save it.
> 
> Now I begin to wonder if my program is the plant and if I have the same three months given in the book to resolve the issues? :idunno:


 
The Goal is an excellent introduction in to the 'Theory of Constraints'. Eli Goldratt is AMAZING. While the story is cute, the theory behind it is pretty impressive. I have about 6 of Goldratt's books in this office, right now. The concepts are simple to understand, but quite difficult to put into practice. Good Luck.

By they way ... I am reading "*What Liberal Media*" by Eric Alterman; which goes about explaining how the 'Media' (whatever that is), is not 'BIASED' to the left at all.


----------



## Blindside

The next book on my "books to read" pile was "Band of Brothers" by Ambrose.  Good book so far, but since I recently finished Blackhawk Down, I thought I would leaven the special forces emphasis with some re-reading of "A Sand County Almanac" by Leopold.  If you are a naturalist, environmentalist, or someone who doesn't like either label, but cares about the world around them, it is a must read.  Very calming after reading about the Battle of the Bulge.

Lamont


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Re-reading my boyfriend's copy of The Filipino Martial Arts by Dan Inosanto.  Also (I tend to read several books a bit at a time) The Ape and the Sushi Master by Frans de Waal, Time's Arrow, Time's Cycle by Stephen Jay Gould, and Pigs at the Trough by Arianna Huffington.I read Fast Food Nation by Eric Schlosser a little while ago.  Very well done.  (ha ha)


----------



## captnigh

The Blind Watchmaker by Richard Dawkins


----------



## Bammx2

"A Brief History of Time" by Stephen Hawking.


----------



## Flatlander

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> "A Brief History of Time" by Stephen Hawking.


Awesome book.  How far into it are you?  Are you digging it?


----------



## hardheadjarhead

flatlander said:
			
		

> Awesome book.  How far into it are you?  Are you digging it?



I'm not making this up...I know a seven year old boy who is reading Hawking.  The kid is brilliant.  He's going to sit down and explain it to me when he's done.

I'm reading "Violence:  Reflections of a national epidemic" by James Gilligan, M.D.  A fascinating work.

I'm also reading "From The Folks Who Brought You The Weekend; A short illustrated history of lablor in the United States." by Priscilla Murolo and A.B. Chitty.  Also a pretty good book...recommended to me by a local Union Rep.


Regards,



Steve


----------



## Flatlander

I just decided yesterday to re-read the Tao of Physics by Fritjof Capra.  I don't think I'll ever have read it enough times.  This is my fifth time, I think.


----------



## PeachMonkey

I'm re-reading "Listening to Prozac" by Peter D. Kramer.  Fascinating work on the history of psychopharmacology and recent trends related to treatment of mood and other disorders.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

PeachMonkey said:
			
		

> I'm re-reading "Listening to Prozac" by Peter D. Kramer.  Fascinating work on the history of psychopharmacology and recent trends related to treatment of mood and other disorders.



That's one of the best books I've read in the last decade.  I like the way he addresses the ethical implications of meds.

I recommend that to anyone.


Regards,


Steve Scott


----------



## michaeledward

Presidential Good and Evil - The Ethics of George W Bush's Presidency 


Very interesting!


----------



## Bammx2

I've just gotten about half way thru the book because of other things getting in the way......

I think I may open a department for starfleet academy when I'm done
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It very informative and I think its great!
that 7yr old may just open starfleet


----------



## BlueDragon1981

Don't read many non-fiction books. I always buy and sometimes read books on things like "The history of ?" or "All about ?", I also have some computer books and business books I'm thuming my way through. Not really ready....more of reference.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Just bought Al Franken's book "Lies and the lying liars who tell them."

Very, very funny.  I love the way he cracks on Bill O'Reilly.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Currently reading "Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind" by Shunryu Suzuki and "Kenpo Karate ... The Art of Spontaneity" by Sascha Williams.  Just some light casual summer reading for the poolside.

Donna


----------



## Seig

TV guide


----------



## arnisador

My Life, Bill Clinton


----------



## Kevin Walker

THEODORE REX by Edmond Morris,  this is the third biography I have read about the life of President Theodore 'Teddy' Roosevelt.

And I am starting the book: 'SEVEN TAOIST MASTERS: A Folk Novel of China' by Eva Wong.


----------



## Flatlander

Just starting into The Universe In A Nutshell, by Stephen Hawking.  Man, what an expensive book!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

But flatlander...you get the whole universe in a book!  

I've also started reading Franken's Lies and the Lying Liars Who Tell Them: A Fair and Balanced Look at the Right.


----------



## Blindside

Baa Baa Black Sheep by Gregory "Pappy" Boyington


----------



## michaeledward

*Imperial America*​*Reflections on the United States of Amnesia*​​Gore Vidal​​


----------



## hardheadjarhead

*Where the Right Went Wrong:  How Neo conservatives Subverted the Reagan Revlolution and Hijacked the Bush Presidency.  By Pat Buchanen.*


Interesting book.  I think conservatives, liberals and libertarians all would find it a fascinating read...particularly if you're a lover of history...which Buchanen clearly is.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## RandomPhantom700

"The Buffalo Creek Disaster", by Gerald M. Stern.  It's the story of how a group of mining accident survivors sued the company and won, told by the plaintiff lawyer.


----------



## PeachMonkey

_Makers of Modern Strategy: from Machiavelli to the Nuclear Age_.  

An excellent collection of essays that I haven't read in well over a decade.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

THE GENTLE ART OF VERBAL SELF-DEFENSE (c. 1980) by Suzette Haden Elgin


VERBAL JUDO: The Gentle Art of Persuasion (c. 1994) George J. Thompson


Very applicable!


----------



## KajuMom

*Eddie Would Go *[font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]by Stuart Holmes Coleman[/size][/font] *The Fighting Spirit of Japan *[font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]by E. J. Harrison[/size][/font]


----------



## Martial Tucker

Critical Path, by Buckminster Fuller


----------



## sifu nick

I too am reading Verbal Judo. Great book. Thompson is hilarious. We watched the video and went through the training in the Police Academy. It has gotten me out of quite a few situations unscathed.


----------



## bassplayer

-Qigong: The Secret of Youth (Yang)

-Six Not So Easy Pieces (Feynman)

-The World Treasury of Physics, Astronomy, and Mathematics (forgot who compiled it)

Also Wing Chun Kung Fu (Ip Chun)


----------



## ppko

The Mighty Atom

Life and Times of Joseph L Greenstien
This is a great book and a very inspirational story I suggest this to everyone


----------



## pakua

Fritjof Capra's _The Tao of Physics_


----------



## hardheadjarhead

_An Incomplete Education_ by Judy Jones and William Wilson.

A fun book...it briefly covers a number of topics like law, art, technology, history.  Gives the reader a very brief background on a number of things.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## michaeledward

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> _An Incomplete Education_ by Judy Jones and William Wilson.  A fun book...it briefly covers a number of topics like law, art, technology, history. Gives the reader a very brief background on a number of things.


It is such a fun book, isn't it? I will often read a couple of pages over my breakfast. I am always amazed at how little I actually learned about some of the included topics. Sometimes I get frustrated that they don't go further into some of the included articles.

Mike


----------



## bassplayer

pakua said:
			
		

> Fritjof Capra's _The Tao of Physics_


Pakua, how is this book?  I've seen the title a couple of times but never picked it up.  
I'm stuck between the writing for the layperson (not quite enough) and the hardcore textbooks (too much, at times!) ...I have a lot of catching up to do on my math!!!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

Zen in the Martial Arts by Joe Hyams

This is the 4th time ive read it.

Good Book if you can get a copy of it.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead

michaeledward said:
			
		

> It is such a fun book, isn't it? I will often read a couple of pages over my breakfast. I am always amazed at how little I actually learned about some of the included topics. Sometimes I get frustrated that they don't go further into some of the included articles.
> 
> Mike



Maybe they'll come out with an "Incomplete Education II" or something.  When you think of it, its a mini-Encyclopaedia.  Of course, I'm the geek that reads encyclopaedias.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## michaeledward

"Nicked and Dimed" ...

Research into Low-wage work around the country. Very interesting. Very spooky.


----------



## someguy

School books I guess count so 
A book on iron technology in Africa that I can't think of the name of at the moment.
I just finished Dostoevsky's "Notes from under ground" and am supposed to be reading Kafka's "The Trial"
I'm also reading "Metropolitain change" by some sociologist or something like that.
And probably there is something else I can't think of at the moment.
of course this will have change by next week.
Reading for pleasure??? What's that?


----------



## pakua

Bassplayer- _Tao of Physics_ is good. I'm taking it slowly- it's many years since undergrad physics. But you don't need maths! Give it a try.

CGD- I saw Hyam's book in a second hand shop the other day, but didn't have enough cash on me (my wife had raided the SF section by then) and the shop's not electronic. I aim to get it next time.

Reading Capra made me think of Fuzzy Logic which I studied a few years ago, and it rang some bells in my mind. So I'm also now re-reading Koskos' _Fuzzy Thinking_- got it from the library but I'll ask the bookshop to keep an eye out for a 2nd hand copy.


----------



## bassplayer

I dig on the math, actually   I'm just not as well versed as I'd like to be in it!  What topics does it cover?


----------



## michaeledward

Chain of Command - The Road from 9/11 to Abu Ghraib

Seymour M. Hersh


----------



## D_Brady

Presidential Leadership (Rating the best and the Worst in the White House.

By.
James Taranto, The Wall street Journal.
Lenard Leo,The Federalist Society.

Based on a survey of 78 liberal and conservative scholars


----------



## Patrick Skerry

THE DANCING WU-LI MASTERS: An Overview of the New Physics, 1984, by Gary Zukov.

While this books presents a good overview of quantum physics for the lay reader, the author unfortunately interprets those physics in terms of new age cult propaganda.  Some physicists have vehemently disagreed with those interpretations while admiring the presentation of the facts.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

"The Seven Daughters of Eve:  The science that reveals our genetic ancestry," by Bryan Sykes.

I just finished "Violence" by James Gilligan, M.D.  



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Flatlander

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> "The Seven Daughters of Eve: The science that reveals our genetic ancestry," by Bryan Sykes.


Steve, want to give me a quick review and reccommendation on this?  Sounds interesting.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Steve, want to give me a quick review and reccommendation on this?  Sounds interesting.




Sykes talks about the adventures he had sequencing mitochondrial DNA in various groups.  Mitochondrial DNA is passed down through the mother, and is an accurate way of telling a person's ancient heritage.

He's narrowed Europe's ancestors to seven women.  These seven women gave rise to clans that ended up populating all of the west.  All of us of European descent are descended from one of these seven.  

That's it in a nutshell...gotta go teach class. 

I didn't do it justice.  Fun book.  Other reviews online might do a better job.


Steve


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Got two going right now (actually more...I always read about six books at a time)....

*
Crimes Against Logic: Exposing the bogus arguments of politicians, priests, journalists, and other serial offenders.  By Jamie Whyte*

A scathing use of logic against irrational thought.  This guy has no political bias...though you sense he might be an atheist.  He goes after liberals and conservatives who defy reason and use argumentative fallacies.  Fun book that makes you think.

*Made In America:  An informal history of the English Language of the United States.  By Bill Bryson.*

This is a fun book for those that love history and love the English language.  I'm really enjoying it.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## michaeledward

The Worldly Philosophers. 

It is a text book about the rise of economics. With a short look at many of the great thinkers in the field. I continue to amaze myself with how little I know. Bit-by-bit, I hope to expand my knowledge.


----------



## pakua

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *Made In America:  An informal history of the English Language of the United States.  By Bill Bryson.*
> 
> This is a fun book for those that love history and love the English language.  I'm really enjoying it.



I love that book- I take it out of the library every now and then for a browse. Have you read some of his other books? _Notes from a Small Island_ is about his trip round Britain when he lived there, prior to returning to the US. _Notes from a Big Country_ is his articles from when he got back to the US, having been in the UK for some decades. Also try _Down Under_ about his travels in Aussie.

For a Yank he's got a good sense of humour- could almost be a Brit  *ducks


----------



## hardheadjarhead

pakua said:
			
		

> I love that book- I take it out of the library every now and then for a browse. Have you read some of his other books? _Notes from a Small Island_ is about his trip round Britain when he lived there, prior to returning to the US. _Notes from a Big Country_ is his articles from when he got back to the US, having been in the UK for some decades. Also try _Down Under_ about his travels in Aussie.
> 
> For a Yank he's got a good sense of humour- could almost be a Brit  *ducks




Nope...never saw those books.  I'll have to check 'em out.


This morning I started "What Liberal Media?" by Eric Alterman.  I'm also reading Alterman's "The Book on Bush."   Very intelligent guy, Alterman.  Also funny.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Just picked up and read in two hours "Savage Spawn:Reflections on violent children," by Jonathon Kellerman.

Best known for his novels, Kellerman is also a psychologist.  This is an excellent book...though I don't agree with him on certain points as to how to deal with psychopaths.  

_

"Ethically and morally, kids are works in progress. Throw in psychopathy and you've got a soul that will never be complete." 

In this powerful, disturbing book, bestselling author and noted child psychologist Jonathan Kellerman shines a penetrating light on antisocial youth--kids who kill without remorse--asserting that "psychopathic tendencies begin very early in life, as young as three, and they endure." Criticizing our quick impulse to blame violent movies or a "morally bankrupt" society, Kellerman convinces us that it is the kids themselves who need to be examined. Carefully. 

How do children become cold-blooded killers? Kellerman warns that today's aggressive bully is tomorrow's Mafia don, cult leader, or genocidal dictator. Violently psychopathic youths possess an overriding need for power, control, and stimulation, and all display a complete lack of regard for the humanity of others. He examines the origins of psychopathy and the ever-shifting debate between nurture and nature, offering some controversial solutions to dealing with homicidal tendencies in children. 

As timely as today's headlines, more gripping than fiction, Savage Spawn is a provocative look at the links between society and biology, children and violence. Kellerman's sobering message will remain with you long after the last page is turned._

That is not an overblown review, in my opinion.  

Regards,


Steve


----------



## Makalakumu

I'm reading "Science goes to War," by Ernest Volkman.  This book is pretty good so far.  He has done a fair bit of research into the ancient world and into the scientific breakthroughs that allowed a civilization's military success.  A couple of my students are interested in ancient weapons and I'm trying to bring the real story for them rather then the unofficial D&D version.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I have just started "The Rising Sun" by John Toland. The book was printed by Random House in 1970.
This book details, from a Japanese point of view, the catastropic conflict of World War II, starting with the invasion of Manchuria and ending with the Atomic Bomb.


----------



## ABN

I'm reading The No-Cry Sleep Solution by Elizabeth Pantley, (colicky baby), and In the Company of Heroes by Michael Durant. He was the Blackhawk pilot who survived being shot down in Somalia in 1993.


----------



## Makalakumu

ABN said:
			
		

> I'm reading The No-Cry Sleep Solution by Elizabeth Pantley, (colicky baby)...



Good book.  It helped with our daughter.  Watch out for the Baby-Wise alternative though.  I really think that kind of stuff is damaging to a kid.  I can't imagine loving parents practicing that system.


----------



## ABN

Thanks for the tip. We just started the book and haven't gotten to that part yet. 

Andy


----------



## Makalakumu

ABN said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip. We just started the book and haven't gotten to that part yet.
> 
> Andy



Sorry, I should have made this more clear.  The Baby-Wise method is a different book.  It advocates putting your kid on a strict feeding schedule and letting them "cry it out" when they are distressed.  In my opinion, the book is advocating a "ignore your child until it shuts up" method.


----------



## bignick

Bought the US Army Survival Manual last saturday...sat down and read the whole thing over Thanksgiving Day


----------



## ABN

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> It advocates putting your kid on a strict feeding schedule and letting them "cry it out" when they are distressed.  In my opinion, the book is advocating a "ignore your child until it shuts up" method.



   There's no way that could happen anyway. With the set of lungs our daughter came equipped with, she could wake the dead.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

I just picked up Jared Diamond's latest book, Collapse.  I am looking forward to reading it - I think he did an excellent job in Guns, Germs, and Steel, and I'm hoping he continues with this book.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Diamond is first rate.  Check out also his book, "The Third Chimpanzee."

Now I'm reading "Reality Isn't What It Used to Be: Theatrical Politics, Ready-To-Wear Religion, Global Myths, Primitive Chic, and Other Wonders of the Postmodern World," by Walter Truett   This is an older book, published in the early nineties, but I'm finding it to be a real gem.  The guy is brilliant...and funny.  This is a real keeper.

I just finished Steve Allen's "On the Bible, Religion and Morality," and am also close to finishing Bertand Russell's "God and Religion."  Same essential topic, two different authors.  They too are brilliant and funny.  It turns out Allen had a sequel to his book.  Russell, of course, has a few out himself (he said, tongue in cheek.)  I have several of them.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## FearlessFreep

Just finished "Searching For God knows what" by Donald Miller


----------



## AC_Pilot

Not reading one currently, aside from martial arts and military history books.. I study every art I can in order to analyze techniques, and weapons for familiarity .


I will soon be reading:

http://www.secretsofthetomb.com/


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Collapse so far is very good.

Also reading The Life of Odysseus (I believe that's the title) - excellent scholarship from several decades ago.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

I'm right now finishing up Jared Diamond's "Guns, Germs, and Steel."

I finished "Aristotle's Children," by Richard Rubinstein, yesterday.

I'm currently reading "Why I Am Not a Christian" by Bertrand Russell (a collection of essays including the title piece), and "Clear Thinking by Hy Ruchlis. 

I like Russell.  This is the fourth book of his essays I've read.  He's bright, but not condescending.  I love his dry sense of humor...which some might mistake for pretentiousness.  Don't.

The latter book is an excellent resource for those who like to debate here on MT.  It is somewhat basic, but provides some angles to critical thinking I hadn't thought of.  If you teach children or have children, it is a good guide for working on their reasoning skills.  Isaac Asimov did the introduction...how's that for a plug?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Ah, it's The World of Odysseus, by M I Finley.


----------



## Flatlander

I just recently completed The Lexus and the Olive Tree, and From Beirut to Jerusalem, both by Thomas L. Friedman.  They were both excellent.


----------



## arnisador

_On Popper_, Mark A. Notturno

(A brief primer on Karl Popper's works.)


----------



## Tgace

Love "Master and Commander". Have the DVD.  Maybe Ill start reading some of those.

NonFiction: "Criminal Investigations"


----------



## Feisty Mouse

"Lost Worlds".  I'll have to check out the author.  Sad, clever, quite a good read.


----------



## arnisador

_Quiddities_, W.V.O. Quine


----------



## arnisador

_Philosophy of Mathematics_, J.R. Brown


----------



## dubljay

arnisador said:
			
		

> _Philosophy of Mathematics_, J.R. Brown


 
 The mere title of that book gives me a headache


----------



## arnisador

Occupational hazard in my case. On the fiction side I am re-reading Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy to balance it out.


----------



## Makalakumu

"Why We Do It"  by Niles Eldridge.

It's a good book that differentiates between the Dawkins opinion on genetics and the Darwin opinion.


----------



## Ray

I just finished "How Greek Philosophy Corrupted the Christian Concept of God" by Richard R. Hopkins.


----------



## TimoS

"Unante, the secrets of karate" by John Sells. Interesting book so far


----------



## hardheadjarhead

I'm always reading at least seven books at any one time.  Two I'll note here:

"Rats: Observations on the history and habitat of the city's most unwanted inhabitants" by Robert Sullivan.  Its a fascinating book about...rats.  He takes some interesting digressions that explore the history of New York, the extermination industry, the history of rats and disease...a really fun, fun book.

The other...

"Legends, Lies and Cherished Mythis of American History," by Richard Shenkman.  This book was published in the mid-eighties, but still has much going for it.  It debunks much of what we think of "the good old days," and shows that life wasn't always as virtuous in days of yore.  I bought it yesterday evening, and finished it this morning.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## arnisador

"On Kripke" by Consuelo Preti


----------



## hardheadjarhead

"Why I am not a Christian," by Bertrand Russell.  I've been working on this one for awhile, and am in the appendix.  

"The Rise and Fall of the American Teenager," by Thomas Hine. 

"Houdini, Tarzan, and the Perfect Man:  The white male body and the challenge of modernity in America," by John F. Kasson.  Odd title, yet a really interesting book.  If you ignore the social theory Kasson puts into the book you still get a fascinating biography of Eugene Sandow, Harry Houdini, and Edgar Rice Burroughs.  The social theory is interesting, though.

We have here in Indiana a place called "Half Priced Books."  I get a bunch of these books at reeeeally great prices.  They're good books, too.  I bought "Not In Front of the Children: Indecency, Censorship, and the Innocence of Youth" by Marjorie Heins for just under three bucks...HARDBOUND.  A great deal.  

That was a good book, too.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## FearlessFreep

*Adventures in Missing the Point*
*How the Culture Controlled Church Neutered the Gospel*
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...pd_sxp_f/102-4946253-7979342?v=glance&s=books


----------



## arnisador

_Philosophy of Science_, Samir Okasha


----------



## Loki

Just finished Thomas Gilovich's "How We Know What Isn't So", and moved on to "Human Cloning and Human Dignity" by Bush's Bioethics Council and "On Globalization" by George Soros.

Steve, based on what you're reading, I think we'd get along well ;-)


----------



## hardheadjarhead

"Women Without Superstition: 'No Gods, No Masters.'" edited by Annie Laurie Gaylor.

This is a collection of brief biographies of--and works by--women freethinkers of the 19th and 20th centuries.  Women like Francine Wright, Lucretial Mott, Ernestine Rose and others not only helped drive the abolitionist and women's rights movement...they also were a major force in American secularism.

I'm really enjoying it.  These women are very bright, and very good speakers and writers.  Francine Wright is one of my new heroes.

Loki, you're probably right.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## michaeledward

I am reading the 2nd Edition - Revised, of the International Best-Seller (Over 1 Million copies in print)


*How to **** in the Woods* - An environmentally sound approach to a lost art.


Kathleen Meyer.



Honest! 
Anyone who hikes, climbs, kayaks, rafts, camps, treks, bikes, caves, fishes, should get a copy of it. You will be incredibly grossed out, but you will keep turning the pages. 

Mike


----------



## hardheadjarhead

_Nanofuture: What's next for nanotechnology_, by J.Storrs Hall, PhD.

A bit technical in the first chapters.  A good background in science is helpful.  I'm barely getting through that portion of it.  Still, Hall talks about the theoretical potential of nanotechnolgy in ways that authors K. Eric Drexler and Ed Regis (and others) couldn't do years ago when they first addressed the topic.  Hall takes a hard look at some of the hurdles of the technology, and provides insights into the future of it based on recent research.

There is still a lot of almost science fiction hype in the book...which makes it fun.  Hall talks about how a nano driven engine the size of person's palm could conceivably put out 100,000 horsepower.  He talks about how Drexler has designed a computer smaller than a bacteria that will have run at six gigaherz.  He talks about "utility fog," which can essentially form itself into just about anything...a building, a chair, a voluptuous maid that will clean your house (okay, that's MY utility fog, not his).  And of course...he addresses flying cars.

Hall, like Drexler, Merkel and other nanophiles, believes strongly in the potential of the technology.  Problem:  As they conceive it, it doesn't exist...right now.  They have yet to actually build a working assembler that will allow them to build and test the machines they've designed.

If they do, and their computer simulations prove correct, the world as we know it will drastically change.  Hopefully for the better.


Other good books on the topic:  _Nano_, by Ed Regis and _The Engines of Creation_, by K. Eric Drexler.

Sorry for getting carried away with the review.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## michaeledward

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> _Nanofuture: What's next for nanotechnology_, by J.Storrs Hall, PhD.
> 
> A bit technical in the first chapters. A good background in science is helpful. I'm barely getting through that portion of it. Still, Hall talks about the theoretical potential of nanotechnolgy in ways that authors K. Eric Drexler and Ed Regis (and others) couldn't do years ago when they first addressed the topic. Hall takes a hard look at some of the hurdles of the technology, and provides insights into the future of it based on recent research.
> 
> There is still a lot of almost science fiction hype in the book...which makes it fun. Hall talks about how a nano driven engine the size of person's palm could conceivably put out 100,000 horsepower. He talks about how Drexler has designed a computer smaller than a bacteria that will have run at six gigaherz. He talks about "utility fog," which can essentially form itself into just about anything...a building, a chair, a voluptuous maid that will clean your house (okay, that's MY utility fog, not his). And of course...he addresses flying cars.
> 
> Hall, like Drexler, Merkel and other nanophiles, believes strongly in the potential of the technology. Problem: As they conceive it, it doesn't exist...right now. They have yet to actually build a working assembler that will allow them to build and test the machines they've designed.
> 
> If they do, and their computer simulations prove correct, the world as we know it will drastically change. Hopefully for the better.
> 
> 
> Other good books on the topic: _Nano_, by Ed Regis and _The Engines of Creation_, by K. Eric Drexler.
> 
> Sorry for getting carried away with the review.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Steve


Yeah, but do you know how to **** in the woods? .... 

:roflmao:


----------



## hardheadjarhead

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Yeah, but do you know how to **** in the woods? ....
> 
> :roflmao:





I have been known to **** in the woods, and I have **** in the woods as well.  In both instances toilet paper was involved, and in half of those instances  I was alone.

Now, what verb are we using?  To ****, or to ****?    

I would ask which tense of the verb, but as I was tense in both instances (leading to the expression of the verb in question), I don't think it particularly valid.

In any case, please clarify whether you mean **** or ****, the latter of which required me to wipe my asterisk.  Refer to Kurt Vonnegut for extra clout to that line.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## lulflo

Sun Tsu

The Art of War


----------



## Andrew Evans

Freakonomics. Check out http://www.freakonomics.com


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Freakonomics. Check out http://www.freakonomics.com




I assume you liked it?  I thought it was pretty interesting.  Highly controversial stuff.

I wrote the authors and complimented them...they were kind enough to write back.  Apparently another book is in the works.



Regards,



Steve


----------



## Andrew Evans

Steve,

I agree that Freakonomics was controversial. Both conservatives and liberals alike would be bothered by many of its conclusions. To answer your question, yes I liked it. Anything to expand one's mind and learn new ideas is always a good thing. My bachelor's degree was in business administration and I must say that these guys make an otherwise boring subject very interesting. Their perspectives were very intellectually refreshing.

By the way, I saw them interviewed on the Charlie Rose show last night and the economist was not as nerdy as one would expect. He seemed like a fairly hip guy.

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## shesulsa

I went to Barnes & Noble today and ... I'll tell ya, I'm the biggest sucker for their bargain shelves they ever saw coming. They see me walking in from the parking lot and start jumping up and down with glee.

 Today I (finally) bought 'The Art of War' - the only one I could find, but I don't think it's the one I was looking for ... it's translated by Yuan Shibing and is small (I figured I could read it while waiting for others or in the john or something until I get my hands on the bigger one). Hey, it was only $5.

 But the one I've already begun reading is 'The Most Evil Women in History' by Shelley Klein. She essays on Lizzie Borden, Audrey Hilley, Valeria Messalina, Agrippina the Younger, Tz'u-Hsi, Catherine the Great, Queen Ranavalona, Elena Ceausescu, Mary Ann Cotton, Marie Noe, Rose West, Grace Marks, Aileen Wuornos, Myra Hindley and Karla Homolka.  $7.

  I noticed Martha Stewart and Nancy Reagan aren't on the list ...


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> I agree that Freakonomics was controversial. Both conservatives and liberals alike would be bothered by many of its conclusions. To answer your question, yes I liked it. Anything to expand one's mind and learn new ideas is always a good thing. My bachelor's degree was in business administration and I must say that these guys make an otherwise boring subject very interesting. Their perspectives were very intellectually refreshing.
> 
> By the way, I saw them interviewed on the Charlie Rose show last night and the economist was not as nerdy as one would expect. He seemed like a fairly hip guy.
> 
> Take care,
> Andrew




A number of Economists are getting into inter-disciplinary studies, looking at social theories and issues and analyzing the economic factors that impact them.  They've come up with some interesting stuff.

You're right...he's not at all nerdy...well, maybe a little.  At times on "The Daily Show" John Stewart would crack wise and Leavitt acted as if he didn't get it, or didn't think it funny.  Or something.  

'The Most Evil Women in History' sounds like a good book, Shesulsa.  I'll check it out.  Years ago I had the most incredible ability in finding those women.  Then I'd date them.  

The sex was always great, but the psychological torture...eh, not so much.

New book on the horizon for me..._Generation Kill_, by Evan Wright.  Its about a company of Marines during the Iraq invasion.  Somebody left it at the school...no one has claimed it so far.  Finders keepers, after thirty days or so.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## jkdhit

i'm reading a book on shinkage swordsmanship


----------



## Jonathan Randall

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I went to Barnes & Noble today and ... I'll tell ya, I'm the biggest sucker for their bargain shelves they ever saw coming. They see me walking in from the parking lot and start jumping up and down with glee.
> 
> Today I (finally) bought 'The Art of War' - the only one I could find, but I don't think it's the one I was looking for ... it's translated by Yuan Shibing and is small (I figured I could read it while waiting for others or in the john or something until I get my hands on the bigger one). Hey, it was only $5.
> 
> But the one I've already begun reading is 'The Most Evil Women in History' by Shelley Klein. She essays on Lizzie Borden, Audrey Hilley, Valeria Messalina, Agrippina the Younger, Tz'u-Hsi, Catherine the Great, Queen Ranavalona, Elena Ceausescu, Mary Ann Cotton, Marie Noe, Rose West, Grace Marks, Aileen Wuornos, Myra Hindley and Karla Homolka. $7.
> 
> I noticed Martha Stewart and Nancy Reagan aren't on the list ...


Me too! I love the bargain shelves at B&N. I bought "Dracula" unabridged on cassette for $12.00 same with "Little Women"!

I saw the same book you speak of. I couldn't believe they didn't have a chapter on Elisabethe Bathory.

Right now I'm re-reading "Shogun". Great novel.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

_The Closing of the Western Mind: The rise of faith and the fall of reason,_ by Charles Freeman.

A background in classical history might help a bit in approaching this...but it is a wonderful book.  I'm going to have to check out Freeman's other books.  He's very clear in his writing, and he takes intellectually weighty topics and makes them understandable.  I do so hate writers who get caught up in jargon or who can't construct a concise sentence.  Freeman is not one of those.  He writes very, very well.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## still learning

Hello, I am currently enjoying reading all the books by "Marc, the animal, Macyoung

        just read - Cheap Shots, Ambushes, and other lessons.
                     - Violence, Blunders and Fractured Jaws. and Ending Violence Quickly.

        also on my on desk is "The Gentle Art of Self-Defense at Work by Suzette Elgin

        Finish " What Holding You Back"  and "Tongue Fu " by Sam Horn

 Marc the aninmal was a tough guy and bouncer, his stories are real life stuffs and what can happen to you and how to avoid troubles.

 "Judo Fu" is good too, The Kona Police department recommend their officers to read the book.


     So many books....so little time..........Aloha  (current collection on Martial art books is at just over 100 books so far)


----------



## arnisador

When Will Jesus Bring the Pork Chops, by George Carlin.


----------



## arnisador

The Extended Phenotype, Richard Dawkins


----------



## hardheadjarhead

I've often thought of getting Dawkins, but every book I've seen has print so damnably small that I couldn't read it even with reading glasses.

I'm reading Bryan Perrett's "Impossible Victories," and just finished the charge of the Gordon Highlanders at Dargai.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Korppi76

Now reading "Secrets of Samurai" byOscar Ratti& Abele Westbrook.
Also reading "Introduction to GPRS" & "3 G systems"


----------



## Loki

arnisador said:
			
		

> The Extended Phenotype, Richard Dawkins


 :asian: Kudos to you, fellow Dawkins reader!

 I'm reading The Selfish Gene (also by Dawkins) and The Probability of God by Stephn D. Unwin.

 Just finished Authenticity by David Boyle.

 arnisador, how's Phenotype? and did you read Selfish Gene?


----------



## KenpoTess

Just started Dean Koontz's Frankenstein, Book One: Prodigal Son .. pulled me in on the first page 

Just finished Harry Potter's 6th book, and Eragon (Inheritance, Book 1) by Christopher Paolini (who was only 15 when he wrote it.). looking forward to his next one due out this month.

~Tess


----------



## arnisador

Loki said:
			
		

> arnisador, how's Phenotype? and did you read Selfish Gene?


 I read The Selfish Gene and really got a lot out of it. I started Phenotype a few years back, got distracted and set it aside, and have just gone back to it. I'm halfway through it. I don't find it as eye-openeing as Gene, and in fact many parts amount to rebuttals to criticisms of Gene, but there's still much good stuff in there. Also, I understand that the final four chapters of Phenotype are where the good stuff is supposed to be.

 I enjoy Dawkins' writings. He's realy thinking deeply about evolution, in a very broad sense.


----------



## Shorin Ryuu

I just got my reprint of Nakasone Genwa's Karatedo Taikan.  It is definitely a treasure trove for a Japanese reading (I can fake it, at least) karateka.  If all else fails, it serves as a great source of martial arts pictures from the early decades of the 1900s.


----------



## arnisador

_On Ayn Rand_, by Allan Gotthelf


----------



## ed-swckf

A book on shell scripting from o'reily


----------



## arnisador

_Philosophy of Logic_, W.V. Quine


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Currently, I am reading The Te Of Piglet.  My 13 year old daughter is reading my copy of The Tao Of Pooh, both by Benjamin Hoff.


egg


----------



## someguy

"America as Second Creation" David E. Nye
I can't put it down...Mainly because I can't seem to pick it up.  Stupid classes making me read stupid books.  Sigh I should go read now.


----------



## bignick

On Killing by Dave Grossman


----------



## arnisador

_On Nietzsche_, by Eric Steinhart

I like this _On ..._ philosophy series, though the Kripke one was a let-down.


----------



## Martial Tucker

Currently have 2 non-fiction books in progress:

 Critical Path,  by Buckminster Fuller


 Living Buddha, Living Christ    by Thich Nhat Hanh


----------



## arnisador

Introducing Bertrand Russell, by Dave Robinson


----------



## hardheadjarhead

arnisador said:
			
		

> Introducing Bertrand Russell, by Dave Robinson




Oh yes...OH YES...I knew there was something I liked about you, Arnisador.  I sensed it.  You're a closeted Russell fan.

I just got his four part interview with Alan Watts.  Excellent interview.  The man  was brilliant.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## arnisador

Every mathematician knows his work, of course, and I liked his "The Problems of Philosophy," but I decided to get an overview before deciding where to go next. I hadn't realized how big an influence he and Wittgenstein had been on one another!


----------



## hardheadjarhead

arnisador said:
			
		

> Every mathematician knows his work, of course, and I liked his "The Problems of Philosophy," but I decided to get an overview before deciding where to go next. I hadn't realized how big an influence he and Wittgenstein had been on one another!




The man was truly a polymath...he was one of those few intellectuals that read everything, retained what they read, and could debate it as a topic.  Take a smart man and give him a classical education...then watch out.

Tolkien was another one like that...so was Oscar Wilde.  

I'm trying to think of Americans of that caliber...there aren't many.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## tradrockrat

The *Edison* *Gene*: ADHD and the Gift of the Hunter Child


----------



## tradrockrat

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> The man was truly a polymath...he was one of those few intellectuals that read everything, retained what they read, and could debate it as a topic. Take a smart man and give him a classical education...then watch out.
> 
> Tolkien was another one like that...so was Oscar Wilde.


C.S. Lewis and to certain extent, Mark Twain


----------



## bignick

I was in Barnes and Noble the other day and almost bought Bertrand Russell's Principles of Mathematics out of sheer curiousity, but grabbed PHP5, Apache, and MySQL Web Development along with A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawking instead.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Being innumerate, I will avoid his mathematics books and concentrate on his philosophy books and works concerning religion and politics. 

"Religion and Science" is very good.  I loaned it to one of the MT'ers here and he read it two and a half times...finally got it back from him.  Now I can't find it.  It is an interesting read when put in a modern context now that the I.D. argument (intelligent desing) is being debated.  Much of Russell's stuff is simply timeless.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## arnisador

It's Your Ship: Management Techniques from the Best Damn Ship in the Navy, by Michael Abrashoff


----------



## bignick

Kodokan Throwing Techniques by Toshiro Daigo, made even more interesting considering the tori in the book is one my jujutsu instructors first instructors..


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Karate-do Kyohan, Funakoshi


----------



## Flying Crane

_The Western Way of War, Infantry Battle in Classical Greece_, by Victor Davis Hanson.  It examines what life was like for the Greek hoplite in the phalanx.  very interesting, but in a somewhat dry and academic way.


----------



## arnisador

_A Darwinian Left_, Peter Singer

A brief book that I figured would introduce me to this controversial figure.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

"The End of Faith," by Sam Harris.


Interesting...the guy manages to offend people from across the religious and political spectrum...and gets a best seller out of it.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Jonathan Randall

bignick said:
			
		

> I was in Barnes and Noble the other day and almost bought Bertrand Russell's Principles of Mathematics out of sheer curiousity, but grabbed PHP5, Apache, and MySQL Web Development along with A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawking instead.


 
There's some light reading...        :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

"Make a Real Living as a Freelance Writer", by Jenna Glatzer. It is very well written and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

bignick said:
			
		

> On Killing by Dave Grossman


 
How is/was it? I've listened to several interesting interviews by the author.


----------



## terryl965

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> "Make a Real Living as a Freelance Writer", by Jenna Glatzer. It is very well written and I'm enjoying it.


 
Yes that is a good read.
Terry


----------



## terryl965

I'm in the process of re-reading living the Martial Way, it is amazing how much you gain every time you read it.
Terry


----------



## arnisador

_Life, Sex and Ideas: The Good Life Without God_, by A. C. Grayling 

A collection of short philosophical essays that originally appeared in a U.K. periodical.


----------



## arnisador

_Greek for the Rest of Us_, by William D. Mounce


----------



## bobster_ice

Secrets of the ninja, ashida kim.

So far, its rubbish.


----------



## 7starmantis

Deep Survival by Laurence Gonzales.

So far really good.

7sm


----------



## arnisador

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Secrets of the ninja, ashida kim.
> 
> So far, its rubbish.


 
Frankly, it's fiction.


----------



## bignick

The Code Book: From Ancient Egypt to Quantum Cryptography by Simon Singh...really interesting look at the use and development of cryptography throughout history


----------



## bignick

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> How is/was it? I've listened to several interesting interviews by the author.



Great, highly recommend it...


----------



## arnisador

_The Power of Babel_, by John McWhorter


----------



## arnisador

_The World is Flat: A Brief History of the Twenty-First Century_, by Thomas L. Friedman


----------



## K Williams

"Two Wheels Through Terror" by Glen Heggstad. It's about a Judo instructor that takes a motorcycle trip through South America, get kidnapped by rebels, then escapes, etc. Pretty good so far.


----------



## bignick

My pile is gettin' kinda high....doing some light reading with Retro Gaming Hacks but I've got Secrets of the Samurai  and Clouds in the West waiting...


----------



## TaiChiTJ

A Pretext For War by Bamford


here is some info on it:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000C25WQS/qid=1136507347/sr=8-1/ref=pd_bbs_1/104-0014848-6315901?n=507846&s=books&v=glance


----------



## arnisador

I knew about his NSA stuff but hadn't heard about this one...I'll look for it!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

TaiChiTJ said:
			
		

> A Pretext For War by Bamford
> 
> 
> here is some info on it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000C25WQS/qid=1136507347/sr=8-1/ref=pd_bbs_1/104-0014848-6315901?n=507846&s=books&v=glance


 
I have it, but haven't read it yet. My pile's too big. His "Body of Secrets" was very good. Amazingly, pre-9/11, several of the people he interviewed prophesied that, because of the huge volume of intelligence out there, we would eventually miss something and the terrorists would have a successful major strike on U.S. Soil.


----------



## Henderson

bignick said:
			
		

> but I've got Secrets of the Samurai...waiting


Well written, tons of info, I think you'll enjoy it Nick.

Frank


----------



## Wes Tasker

"The Self After Postmodernity"
-Calvin O. Schrag

"Calvin O. Schrag and the Task of Philosophy after Postmodernity"
-ed. Martin Matusik & William McBride

"No Time to Lose"
-Pema Chodron

"Creative Fidelity"
-Gabriel Marcel

"al-Hikmat al-Ishraqi / The Philosophy of Illumination"
-Suhrawardi

I have a problem reading one book at a time.......

-wes tasker


----------



## Henderson

Wes Tasker said:
			
		

> I have a problem reading one book at a time...


You're just a freak reader, Wes!


----------



## bignick

Henderson said:
			
		

> Well written, tons of info, I think you'll enjoy it Nick.
> 
> Frank



Hope so...it's hefty, didn't look that big online.  It came highly recommended from my instructor...so I'm sure it will be great.  His MA library is like a little heaven on earth.


----------



## shesulsa

"On Killing" - Grossman .... assigned


----------



## Wes Tasker

"On Killing" is good.  If you like it, his follow-up book "On Combat" is really good.  I think those two books along with the following are good reads for any martial artist who wants to educate themselves on the psychological etc. aspects of violence/fighting.

"The Gift of Fear"
     -Gavin de Becker

"Sharpening the Warrior's Edge"
     -Bruce Siddle

"The Biology of Violence"
     -Debra Niehoff

"Why They Kill"
     -Richard Rhodes

"Blood Rites"
     -Barbara Ehrenreich

"An Intimate History of Killing"
     -Joanna Bourke

"Violence and Nonviolence"
     -Gregg Barak

"Beyond the Trauma Vortex"
     -Gina Ross

"Before Conflict"
     -John D. Barnes

"Stress and Trauma"
     -Patricia Resnick

"The Emotional Brain"
     -Joseph LeDoux

I don't necesarily agree with everything that all these authors have to say.  But they definitely provide some thought provoking material.  Also, just to solidify my place in geekdom, I just received, and started reading, "Gateway to Sindarin - A Grammar of Elvish".  I know, I know......

-wes tasker


----------



## hardheadjarhead

*"The Orthodox Corruption of Scripture," *by Bart Ehrman.

This is a graduate level text, with references to Greek sans direct translation at times...at other times it gives the translation, so it isn't totally inaccessable.

Interesting book that points out the Orthodox church changed scripture to enforce their view point and to undercut the many forms of Christianity then in existence (Gnostic, Adoptionist, Docetic, etc.), which they branded "heresies."

Also reading *"How the Scots Ivented the Modern World,"* by Arthur Herman.  A good book on the Scottish Englightenment...flawed by its organization, which jumps back and forth.  The chronology is hard to track.  I'd still recommend it.  Don't be put of by the Celto-centric title.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Flying Crane

_The Campaigns of Alexander_, by Arrian.


----------



## arnisador

Chinese Language for Beginners, by Lee Cooper

A delightful, short, child-oriented book that taught me a few symbols, a few words, and a bit of grammar. Well worth the read for someone like me who knew nothing! I definitely recommend it if you study the CMA but no nothing of  the language.


----------



## tradrockrat

_The Climb_ by Anatoli Boukreev.

A much more believable account of the ill fated Everest expedition than the more famous _Into Thin Air_ by Krakauer


----------



## Makalakumu

_Collapse_ by Jared Diamond.  Very well written book with a powerful message and lots of insight.


----------



## Carol

_Where The Right Went Wrong _by Pat Buchanan is in my car at the moment.  

I enjoy listening to what Mr. Buchanan has to say about politics...as long as he is not talking about religion or Israel.


----------



## Kacey

Sadly, all I have time for is my textbooks...

_Child Development_, 5th ed., Bukatko and Daehler

and 

_At-Risk Youth:  A Comprehensive Response for Counselors, Teachers, Psychologists, and Human Service Professionals_, 3rd ed., McWhirter, McWhirter, McWhirter, and McWhirter (the text does not have anything about the authors, but it is dedicated to "the youngest generation of the McWhirter clan", so I'm guessing they're related)

I probably ought to log off and go finish chapter 5 in the first one...


----------



## Jonathan Randall

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> _Where The Right Went Wrong _by Pat Buchanan is in my car at the moment.
> 
> I enjoy listening to what Mr. Buchanan has to say about politics...as long as he is not talking about religion or Israel.


 
Ditto. I read the book when it came out.

Although I disagree with him on many things, he often has great insights into matters. He is the freakiest writer/commentator around though, IMO, because he combines pearls of wisdom with the some of the most inane comments and positions. You could listen to an interview of him and nod your head at each point for a quarter of an hour, then for the last five minutes he'll have you shaking your head in disbelief and puzzlement that people in this day and age still believe the things he does on some issues.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

shesulsa said:
			
		

> "On Killing" - Grossman .... assigned


 
Assigned by your MA instructor, or are you going to school? I'd really like to hear your take on the book and the author's positions when you've finished reading it.


----------



## Zepp

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> _Collapse_ by Jared Diamond. Very well written book with a powerful message and lots of insight.


 
I just started _Guns, Germs and Steel._  I'm amazed that a history book can be so interesting.  But perhaps that's because Jared Diamond is actually a biologist.


----------



## aplonis

"The Bible Unearthed" 
By Israel Finkelstein & Neil Asher Silberman
ISBN 0-684-86912-8

This book is about how archeology directly contradicts much of what the Old Testament asserts. 

1. The city of Jerico was not a walled city, never had been. It utterly lacks any trace of a former wall's foundation.

2. Most of the great cities attributed to Solomon in the early years of archeology now are known to date from...ahem...Ahab. 

3. That Aramaic was the language of Aramea...an invader nation so dominate it overwrote much of the original culture right down to supplanting its language in everyday life. 

4. There can be found no slightest trace of Moses having led an Exodus out of Egypt. 

Lots of interesting little twists like that. Things we aren't supposed to know. These tidbits are the general consensus of modern archeology and somehow fail to find their way into textbooks...or pulpits.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Rain Storm

By Barry Eisley

The writing is good but not sure if I truly liked the overall
story.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Blindside

Psst.  Brian, this is a non-fiction thread.  Fiction is over at:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9377

But I did like the book. 

Lamont


----------



## Martial Tucker

"What If?.......Eminent Historians Imagine What Might Have Been"

A thick book full of short essays by historians such as Steven Ambrose and James Bradley. Each author takes an important event in history and writes a 10-20 page essay on how things could have gone differently, and the ramifications for the world if the event had indeed gone differently.


----------



## someguy

Zepp said:
			
		

> I just started _Guns, Germs and Steel._ I'm amazed that a history book can be so interesting. But perhaps that's because Jared Diamond is actually a biologist.


Hey now are you saying something about historians.  Ahem well I have a long and boring lecture to give you about that.  You see the reason history books often are boring goes back all the way to Roman times when....
Ahem oh yeah and I a reading Kant's Critique of Judgement.  Arguably thoguh it may go under fiction because it is Kant... I don't think he really lived in the world that surrounded him.


----------



## Wes Tasker

> oh yeah and I a reading Kant's Critique of Judgement


 
...are you reading this by choice???

-wes tasker


----------



## someguy

Class actually although I don't really need the class for anything so pretty much by choice.
What can I say I like philosophy.  Love it and hate it.


----------



## Wes Tasker

I really like philosophy too, but reading Kant's three critiques nearly brought me to tears.....

-wes tasker


----------



## someguy

Oh the insanity contiunes for me and philosophy.
I'm planning to read during my spring break...
Beyond Good and Evil-Neitzche
Birth of Tragedy-same
Case of Wagner- umm same
Poetry, Language, Though-Heidegger
And probably more.
And this is all going to be the basis of a paper.  I think I must have snapped.  I'm turning 21 and I'm planning to spend a lot of time reading philosophy.  Oh I'm insane.


----------



## Cryozombie

I just got THIS:





​


----------



## michaeledward

I had to get Bruce Bartlett's new book ... although, I choked on him actually getting a royalty from my purchase. 

"Impostor - How George W. Bush bankrupted America and Betrayed the Reagan Legacy"

I think just about everything Mr. Bartlett believes is wrong and bad for the country, but it is interesting to see what he has to say about our current president.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

coming home by thich nhat han


----------



## empty cup

In The Beginning - The opening in the game of Go
By Ikuro Ishigure

and  
Graded Go Problems for Beginners  volume one

By Kano Yoshinori


Man is this ever a hard game to learn !


----------



## SFC JeffJ

"The First Men In" by Ed Ruggero.


----------



## MBuzzy

Freakonomics, by Steven D Levitt and Stephen J Dubner


----------



## shesulsa

Re-reading for project:

"The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People" by Stephen Covey


----------



## Carol

Digital Telephony Over Cable (Evans)

:idunno:   It feeds my MA habit.


----------



## Martial Tucker

Your Immortal Reality,  

by Gary Renard


----------



## michaeledward

Hubris - by Michael Isikoff and David Corn.

I have always been against this administrations aggressions, but this book spells out how painfully they abused the government to do so. 

Please read this book.


----------



## Martial Tucker

God Is Red, A Native American View of Religion

by Vine Deloria, Jr.



They had it right...and we screwed it up....


----------



## michaeledward

I have finished *Hubris*. I can't recommend it more highly. Read it, and you will feel especially sad for all the actions the country has taken in the past six years. Although, the last pages did deal, perhaps a bit too heavily, upon the Valerie Plame scandal .... and the incredibly inappropriate actions of the White House staff, and the staff of the Vice President.

I am not reading *State of Denial*. This book just absolutely will piss off anyone who reads it. That our government was so incompetent. There is not a harsh enough punishment in our society for what Secretary of Defense Rumsfeld has done; and what Ms. Rice, Mr. Cheney, and Mr. Bush have allowed him to do. The arrogance and incompetence is infuriating.

I also, recently received and have started reading *George W. Bush versus the US Constitution: The Downing Street Memos and Deception, Manipulation, Torture, Retribution, Coverups in the Iraq War and Illegal Spying*.

http://www.academychicago.com/GeorgeWBush.html

Just not enough time in the day, sometimes, is there?


----------



## mrhnau

michaeledward said:


> http://www.academychicago.com/GeorgeWBush.html
> Just not enough time in the day, sometimes, is there?



Amen.

I'm working on The Oath by Frank Peretti. I read some of his stuff a good 10 years ago and recently picked up some of his stuff. I read Monster by Peretti last month. Good stuff.


----------



## K Williams

High Steel by Jim Rasenberger

http://www.amazon.com/High-Steel-Gr...=pd_bbs_2/102-7431458-1912956?ie=UTF8&s=books

Story of the Structural Ironworkers in NYC.


----------



## searcher

mrhnau said:


> Amen.
> 
> I'm working on The Oath by Frank Peretti. I read some of his stuff a good 10 years ago and recently picked up some of his stuff. I read Monster by Peretti last month. Good stuff.


 

Peretti is a genius and one heck of a Christian.


I am currently reading The Fitness Professional's Guide to Musculoskeletal Anatomy.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Secrets of the Samurai: Martial Arts in Feudal Japan
by Oscar Ratti and Adele Westbrook

and

Karate-Do, My Way of Life
by Gichin Funakoshi


----------



## Don Roley

I am almost finished with the book, _Unholy alliance; Radical Islam and the American Left_ by David Horowitz. It is an interesting book that explains why we just recently saw the leader of a radical Islamic country (Iran) and the socialist leader of a country (Venezuela) get together for a love fest. 

In short, after decades of looking at America as the source of opposition to communism, a lot of the old leftists have gotten the instinct that _anything_ that opposes the US is a good thing.

So Horowitz (who is like George Orwell in his political history) shows how a lot of individuals and groups who used to fight against captialism and America started protests against any military action within a few days of the attacks of 9-11 and continue to this day. And he shows how they are not unwilling to clothe themselves in such way to attract people who would be put off by their true message. Instead of waving communist flags and banners reading "bring the war home" the decision was made to wave American flags and banners reading "bring the troops home."

Horowitz is really cheesed off at the way people who claim to care about human rights for women, homosexuals, etc would run interference for folks like the Taliban. Most of the cases he lists are not actual help to Islam (though he does give some cases) but are more in trying to stop America from doing anything to deal with them and thus serving as a line of defense for the Islamic facists. He gives exact quotes, dates, names, etc to back up his version of events in a really shocking manner. The following is an example given by Lynne Stewert- the lawyer who defended Sheik Omar Abdel Rahman, mastermind of the 1993 World Trade Center bombing.



> "We have in Washington a poisonous government that spreads its venom to the body politic in all corners of the globe. We now resume... our quests...like David going forth to meet Goliath, like Beowulf the dragon slayer,... like Sir Galahad seeking the holy grail. And modern heroes, dare I mention? Ho and Mao and Lenin, Fidel and Nelsonmandala and John Brown, Che Guevera who reminds us, 'At the risk of seeming ridiculous, let me say that true revolutionary is guided by a great feeling of love.'"



I think this book is really a good insight into some of the people that have just been plugging along ever since 9-11 to try to find any way they could to interfere with the war on terror. The loathing they have for anything American is what drives them, but they won't say it outright. But Horowitz points out that not all people who oppose the war on terror are driven by these feelings- but he does show how the core seems to be built around these folks.


----------



## grydth

Servants of Evil by Bob Carruthers...... recollections of German service members from World War II..... subjective feeling on my part, but so far it seems that either the author found some blameless guys or their memory has dimmed on some of those minor details like the Holocaust, murdering Russian POWs by the millions, etc.


----------



## Martial Tucker

The Earth Shall Weep, by James Wilson


A History of Native America


----------



## michaeledward

While on vacation this past week, I took along Matthew Polly's new book; *American Shaolin*. The subtitle is interesting 'Flying Kicks, Buddhist Monks, and the Legend of the Iron Crotch: An Odyssey in the New China'.

It took the first half of the book for me to get used to Mr. Polly's prose style. I don't think he is a very good writer. But, his stories are pretty interesting. 

Mr. Polly spent two years ('92 - '94) in the Shaolin Temple as a kung fu student. There is a certain amount of wonderful fantasy in being able to take two years to study on your Senior Thesis in remote China.

His story culminates in a sanda match with the World Champion, in which he gets his butt handed to him, but does manage to take the World Champion off the leitai.

Just reading about the training undertaken by 'Monk Dong', the practioner of the afore mentioned 'Iron Crotch' kung fu was painful; it's a guy thing, don't you know.


----------



## Don Roley

michaeledward said:


> Just reading about the training undertaken by 'Monk Dong', the practioner of the afore mentioned 'Iron Crotch' kung fu was painful; it's a guy thing, don't you know.



Please tell me you are joking. That is just so strange. I mean, monks don't even really have to worry about certain areas due to their vows. So why bother?:btg: 

As for me, I just finished Emotional Intelligence by Daniel Goleman. I reccomend it to everyone. I first got wind of the book from Marc MacYoung who seems to have used part of it for his stuff about the Amygdala. The expanded version was an eye opener. I got something out of this book as a martial artist, a parent and school teacher. I already have a few books I would consider required reading if I ever started teaching self defense. I am considering adding this to the list.


----------



## michaeledward

Don Roley said:


> Please tell me you are joking. That is just so strange. I mean, monks don't even really have to worry about certain areas due to their vows. So why bother?:btg:


 
The author recounts the time he was used to kick "Monk Dong" in a demonstration. He reports that he kicked the man in the crotch so hard, that it lifted him six inches off the ground.

And, although he was refered to as 'Monk', this man did not live at the temple, and apparently had four or five concubines and a wife.

According to the author, his demonstrations of 'Iron Crotch Kung Fu' were quite the aphrodesiac.


----------



## mrhnau

Don Roley said:


> I already have a few books I would consider required reading if I ever started teaching self defense. I am considering adding this to the list.


What other books are on your list?


----------



## Martial Tucker

"The Unknown Life of Jesus", by Nicolas Notovitch.

The author was a Russian journalist who travelled to Tibet in the late 19th century. While there, he claims to have discovered ancient documents detailing how Jesus spent his adolescent years in India and Tibet. Allegedly, Jesus studied Hinduism while in India, and studied for years at a Buddhist monastery in Tibet before returning to Jerusalem.

The book is supposed to provide an explanation for what happened to Jesus between his early teens and late 20's, a period that is not discussed in the 
bible.


----------



## Don Roley

mrhnau said:


> What other books are on your list?



_The Gift of Fear_ by Gavin DeBecker.

_Ending Violence Quickly_ by Marc "The Mummy" MacYoung.

_Street Smarts, Firearms and Personal Security_ by "Jim Grover."

_The Japanese Art of War_ by Thomas Cleary

_The Unfettered Mind_ by Takuan Soho

_On Killing_ by David Grossman.


----------



## MartialArtHeart

I am reading several books at the moment.
I just finished a book on Pressure Points that one of my friends borrowed.  And I also finished Ultimate Training for the Martial Arts, edited by John R. Little and Curtis F. Wong.
Both are great books.  Recommended.
Right now I'm on three books that are absolutely wonderful from what I've read.  A bit of Chicken Soup (despite the fact that I'm a vegetarian... oh well. lol).  And then there's Mind Manipulation: Ancient and Modern Ninja Techniques by Dr. Haha Lung and Christopher Prowant.  I know what you're thinking: bull.  But it's more about history and such from what I've read, rather than feeding you the bull that you can do all this mystical crap.  
And last, I've started on Code of the Samurai, by Thomas Cleary.  I'd recommend any of these books to people wanting a good read.  Normally, I despise nonfiction and realistic fiction, but I'll make an exception for good martial arts books.


----------



## Jdokan

Martial Tucker said:


> "The Unknown Life of Jesus", by Nicolas Notovitch.
> 
> The author was a Russian journalist who travelled to Tibet in the late 19th century. While there, he claims to have discovered ancient documents detailing how Jesus spent his adolescent years in India and Tibet. Allegedly, Jesus studied Hinduism while in India, and studied for years at a Buddhist monastery in Tibet before returning to Jerusalem.
> 
> The book is supposed to provide an explanation for what happened to Jesus between his early teens and late 20's, a period that is not discussed in the
> bible.


 I would be very interested in your thoughts on the book once you're done...


----------



## Jdokan

I am currently reading two:
In the mornings for my commute I am currently reading JOB in a Cathloic version Bible.
My other book is Cisco ASA All-in One Firewall...by Jazib Frahim...


----------



## Martial Tucker

Jdokan said:


> I would be very interested in your thoughts on the book once you're done...



It was quite interesting, and I've read very similar accounts in other books.
I think the book's message is quite credible. 

Related to this topic, another book:
"The Sermon on the Mount According to Vedanta"
by Swami Prabhavananda, discusses how the Bible's "Sermon on the Mount"
passages are very similar to concepts written much earlier in the Veda's, ancient Indian
Scriptures. The Veda's would have certainly been studied by Jesus, had he delved at all into Indian/Hindu Philosophy

If you're interested in topics like this, I'd also suggest:
"Misquoting Jesus: The Story Behind Who Changed the Bible, and Why"
by Bart Ehlman


Oh yeah.....I'm currently finishing "Divine Matrix", by Greg Braden,
and beginning "The End of Nature", by Bill McKibben


----------



## Steel Tiger

Currently I am reading two books:

War and Society in Ancient Mesoamerica by Ross Hassig

The Fundamental Principles of Old and New World Civilisations: A comparative research based on a study of the ancient Mexican religious, sociological and calendrical systems by Zelia Nuttall

Both are very intriguing.


----------



## Callandor

Don't sweat the small stuff

A _briefer_ history of time -S. Hawking

Wars of gods and men -Z. Sitchin


----------



## CoryKS

Into the Wild - Jon Krakauer
The Tipping Point: How Little Things Can Make a Big Difference - Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## JBrainard

I am currently trying to wrap my mind around the Tao Te Ching by Lao Tsu.


----------



## ChingChuan

Peoplewatching by Desmond Morris. It's a great book, very well written, though I don't agree with his view on religion .


----------



## michaeledward

The Assault on Reason 

Al Gore

He may be preaching to the choir with me, but I find his writing style, and his analysis of the country spot on. And, I read the funniest sentence in my life two nights ago. 

I just can't convey how funny it is by repeating it here. So, I can only say that you will find this gen on the bottom of page 35. It is the sentence before the one that references a paperweight and a doorstop. 

I laughed, and laughed, and laughed. 

There are some words, you just don't expect to find in one sentence.


----------



## stoneheart

A programming language book, Beginning Python (From Novice to Professional) and a martial arts book, The Way of Kata.


----------



## CoryKS

The Book of Martial Power by Steven Pearlman and a Haynes repair manual for Honda Accords 03 - 05 (I need to replace my brake rotors).


----------



## michaeledward

I just visited the bookstore, where my wife was picking up a couple of new books to get through the weekend. 

I saw and purchased Peter Gottschalk and Gabriel Greenberg's new book. 

Islamophobia - Making Muslims the Enemy. 



I wonder why this caught my eye.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

I'm a parallel reader.  Right now I'm reading these:

Thomas Jefferson, by Christopher Hitchens.
Why Orwell Matters, by Christopher Hitchens.
The Messiah Myth, by Thomas Thompson.


----------



## Martial Tucker

I usually also have 2-3 books in process at any time......Right now:


"Assault On Reason", by Al Gore

"Visionary Window: A Quantum Physicist's View on Enlightenment", 

by Amit Goswami


----------



## hardheadjarhead

I actually have more than that...I'm also reading "Deconstructing Jesus," by Robert Price and finishing up several other books.  I wish I could just sit down and read one book...but my mind doesn't work that way.  Oddly, I can keep track of all of them.  People seem to think that's difficult.  I don't know why.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Blindside

The Demon in the Freezer by Preston.

OK, that was scarier than the Hot Zone, nice look at historical smallpox, the evidence/proof of weaponized smallpox, and weaponized anthrax.

Lamont


----------



## Steel Tiger

Pendragon: A Search for the Real Arthur

Mammoth Book of King Arthur

Both very good and well researched books on the subject of King Arthur.


----------



## kidswarrior

_Reading the Bible with the Damned_, Bob Eckblad. 

and,

_Fighting Forms_, Matthew Miller.

And about 12 others I'm partway through.


----------



## arnisador

_On Bull----_ and _On Truth_, by Harry G. Frankfurt.


----------



## michaeledward

I just finished reading 'Fair Game' by Valerie Plame Wilson. 

This book documents Ms. Wilson's point of view in the outing of her covert status with CIA by the White House Administration. 

This is her first book, and it is not the most coherently written book I have ever read. I suppose the fact that the early chapters were heavily redacted by the CIA also contributes to the difficulty in reading those chapters. 

There is a section written by another author in the book, that does include much of the information that was redacted by the CIA; information that is in the public domain. 

For instance, Ms. Wilson began her career in the CIA in 1985. The CIA will not allow Ms. Wilson to publish or say this publically; despite the fact that this data point has been introduced into the Congressional Record and is completely public information. Oh, the irony.


----------



## Sukerkin

Current non-fiction bedtime read is "The World Turned Upside Down - Medieval Japanese Society" by Pierre Francois Souyri.

It seems competently researched and is very well structured for referencing as the chapters are well sub-divided and titled.  Especially given that it is a translation, the English is very readable and phrased in such a way that the 'facts' sink in rather than get glossed over.

I'm only half way through but I'd recommend it for the library of anyone interested in Japanese history that is pre-Mejii Restoration.


----------



## arnisador

Just finished _On Truth_, by Harry G. Frankfurt, and its prequel _On [BS]_...


----------



## Doc_Jude

Right now I'm reading "The Undercover Economist" by Tim Harford, and "The Terror Conspiracy" by Jim Marrs. 
I'm also going back through "Bison Newsletter, the complete collection" and "The Frugal Survivalist, Disaster Preparations Under $500", both cheap ebooks by Jim Dakin. 
I've been a fan of his Bison Survival Blog for awhile, and was reading his Bison Newsletter for even longer. Great material.


----------



## Doc_Jude

Blindside said:


> The Demon in the Freezer by Preston.
> 
> OK, that was scarier than the Hot Zone, nice look at historical smallpox, the evidence/proof of weaponized smallpox, and weaponized anthrax.
> 
> Lamont



Have you read "Germs"? Some of the figures in that book were just creepy. Fear of nuclear weapons got moved to the backseat when compared to bio-weapons.


----------



## arnisador

Judith Grabiner, _The Origins of Cauchy's Rigorous Calculus_


----------



## CoryKS

Doc_Jude said:


> Right now I'm reading "The Undercover Economist" by Tim Harford, and "The Terror Conspiracy" by Jim Marrs.
> I'm also going back through "Bison Newsletter, the complete collection" and "The Frugal Survivalist, Disaster Preparations Under $500", both cheap ebooks by Jim Dakin.
> I've been a fan of his Bison Survival Blog for awhile, and was reading his Bison Newsletter for even longer. Great material.


 
I'm also reading "The Undercover Economist".  Very interesting, so far.


----------



## Doc_Jude

CoryKS said:


> I'm also reading "The Undercover Economist".  Very interesting, so far.



Yeah, I know huh?


----------



## arnisador

A History of Vector Analysis: The Evolution of the Idea of a Vectorial System      by Michael J. Crowe


----------



## Skip Cooper

Currently reading _Ethics for the New Millenium_ by His Holiness The Dalai Lama and _Flow: The Psychology of Optimal Experience_ by Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi.


----------



## newGuy12

I just ordered Licensed to Kill: Hired Guns in the War on Terror by Robert Young Pelton


----------



## crushing

I'm just getting into Financial Peace Revisited by Dave Ramsey to supplement the 'Financial Peace University' online course.


----------



## arnisador

_The Little Book of Plagiarism_, by Richard A. Posner


----------



## Big Don

I just finished _Groucho and Me_ by Groucho Marx. Very entertaining. It really made me wish I was as old as some of you and able to remember him in his prime.


----------



## crushing

I just finished My Total Money Makeover by Dave Ramsey.  The book was a Christmas gift from the in-laws.  Think they are trying to tell me something?  LOL!

Actually, they bought us the book after we let them know we were doing the FPU Online class and reading Financial Peace Revisited.

Dave Ramsey is coming to the West Michigan area in January.  I'd like to see him live, but it's not in the budget.  hehe


----------



## K Williams

The Tunnels of Cu Chi by Tom Mangold & John Penycate.

Story of the U.S. Army Tunnel Rats who went into the tunnels in Vietnam to find Viet Cong.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Exercise Physiology; Energy, Nutrition and Human Performance
William D. McArdle


----------



## grydth

Sniper on the Eastern Front by Albrecht Wacker.

:snipe2:


----------



## chinto01

By Order of the President by: W.E.B Griffin


----------



## michaeledward

Free Lunch - How the wealthiest Americans enrich themselves at government expense ( and stick you with the bill) 

By David Cay Johnston. 

I've heard a couple of radio interviews by this author, on this go round. It sounds like an infuriating book.


----------



## stickarts

Kenpo Karate 401 by Lee Wedlake


----------



## Monadnock

stickarts said:


> Kenpo Karate 401 by Lee Wedlake


 
Heh - I need t catch up on those...I was leafing through 201 today, but then moved on the "Ninja Weapons - chain and shuriken", previously titled Spike and Chain I believe. It is on the Masaki-ryu's Manriki-Gusari.

There is a nice Kyusho chart in it, as well as plans for making your own manrikigusari.


----------



## stickarts

Monadnock said:


> Heh - I need t catch up on those...I was leafing through 201 today, but then moved on the "Ninja Weapons - chain and shuriken", previously titled Spike and Chain I believe. It is on the Masaki-ryu's Manriki-Gusari.
> 
> There is a nice Kyusho chart in it, as well as plans for making your own manrikigusari.


 
Kenpo Karate 601 is due out soon. Nice breakdown of the forms.


----------



## stickarts

I am onto Prof. Wedlake's book Form 5 now. Some good info and details about the form I didn't know before.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Modern Physical Geography 

and

Geology of New York State a Simplified Account


----------



## arnisador

Jan Van Plato, _Creating Modern Probability_.


----------



## shudokan-RN

I am reading  The way of the peaceful warrior,by Dan Millman and 3 cups of tea by Greg Mortenson


----------



## crushing

Ernest Hemingway's Green Hills of Africa.


----------



## Brian King

Shudokan-RN

I too enjoyed Dans books and even the movie (with Nick Nolte) made of the peaceful warrior book. FYI, I see that you are in Olympia so thought you might like to know that Dan does make it to Seattle occasionally for lectures and seminars. His web site has a emailing newsletter. If you watch the movie you can see Dan as he has a small cameo role in the movie.  

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## cstanley

I just finished, "Day of Battle," by Rick Atkinson. It covers the battle for Sicily and Italy in '43-'44 and is the second volume in what is called "The Liberation Trilogy." The first volume was, "An Army at Dawn," and covered North Africa (America's first ground combat in the European theatre). He won the Pulitzer Prize (history) for that one. The third volume will cover from Normandy to the end of the war. I don't know what the publication date is.
If you could read only one narrative history of WWII, this would be high on my list of recommendations.


----------



## arnisador

*Stick to Drawing Comics, Monkey Brain!: Cartoonist Ignores Helpful Advice*, by Scott Adams (postings from his blog)


----------



## Touch Of Death

Barbara Walker's "The Women's Guide to Myths and Secrets" I lost it in a divorce ten years ago. I have recently made the library buy it... Just for me.
Sean


----------



## Topeng

Arnis: Reflections on the History and Development of the Filipino Martial Arts - by Mark V. Wiley


----------



## Steel Tiger

I've got two on the go at the moment,  _A Left-Handed History of the World_ and _The Big Cats and their Fossil Relatives_.


----------



## Albertus

Right now I am reading *The love of God* from Oswald Chambers , I know it is an old book, the original is from 1938, but it is still a very good one, just like his other books. Beside that I am reading a French book by Sylvain Guintard called *Ninja les armes du Ningu *, something totally different but it is also a good book and it is good for my French.

Just keep reading folks.


----------



## ktaylor75

I am reading *Stiff: The Curious Lives of Human Cadavers, *by Mary Roach.  Very interesting book thus far.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

"A Feast for Crows" by George RR Martin.
It is book 4 of the Fire and Ice series.

AoG


----------



## LoneRider

Fighter's Heart by Sam Sheridan.


----------



## Sukerkin

"Wild Food" by Ray Mears and Gordon Hillman.  An interesting look back down the historical telescope in an attempt to reconstruct a picture of what our hunter-gatherer ancestors used to eat.

Mr. Mears, for our American cousins, is a highly respected 'survivalist' over here - to the extent that, when asked a question such as "What single piece of kit would you choose to aid your survival on a desert island?", I've been known to answer "Ray Mears!" .


----------



## CoryKS

Liberal Fascism by Jonah Goldberg
Weblogic - The Definitive Guide by Jon Mountjoy & Avinash Chugh

also rereading:
The Code Book: The Science of Secrecy from Ancient Egypt to Quantum Cryptography by Simon Singh


----------



## mrhnau

CoryKS said:


> Weblogic - The Definitive Guide by Jon Mountjoy & Avinash Chugh
> 
> also rereading:
> The Code Book: The Science of Secrecy from Ancient Egypt to Quantum Cryptography by Simon Singh


Those two look neat! I've worked with WebLogic and have always been interested in cryptopgraphy.


----------



## CoryKS

mrhnau said:


> Those two look neat! I've worked with WebLogic and have always been interested in cryptopgraphy.


 
The WebLogic book has been a godsend.  I've only really known enough to be a danger to myself and my project, and this book has made things a lot clearer.


----------



## mrhnau

Peak Oil Survival by Aric McBay.

If you take out the introduction (14 pages!) and change the title, this could easily be called "Boyscout survival skills" or "Homesteading skills". While I don't agree with the introduction, the actual content is not bad


----------



## Cerradura

Body for life - Bill Phillips


----------



## arnisador

_In War and Peace: My Life in Science and Technology_, by H. Guyford Stever

Autobiography of a distant cousin of mine.


----------



## crushing

The Collected Essays of Ralph Ellison

I really appreciated Ellison's way with words in Invisible Man and Juneteenth, and found those stories compelling so I thought I would check out his essays.


----------



## stickarts

Just started the autobiography of Lou Holtz. (wins, losses, and lessons)
Even though I don't follow football its been a good read so far.


----------



## Phadrus00

CoryKS said:


> The Code Book: The Science of Secrecy from Ancient Egypt to Quantum Cryptography by Simon Singh


 
I LOVED "The Code Book".  I have my son reading it to foster his love of Math.  I have not been as compelled by his "Big Bang" book (sorry for the illiteration folks).

I just finished reading "Kitchen Confidential" and LOVED it!  Anthony Bourdain is an excellent writer and the work is compelling and informative for all foodies and cooks alike.   

I am reading "American Nerd" right now and it is pretty good although a little academic for my tastes.  

I cannot recommend "In the Heart of the Sea" highly enough.  It is simply an amazing chronicle of the horrible things that happened to the crew of the Essex and indeed of the social structure of Nantucket and Boston as well.  Living here in the area and having the privledge of regularly travelling to the Islands it has given me an very intimate view of the forces that shaped this area.

Rob


----------



## stickarts

Up until now by William Shatner. Humerous so far.


----------



## Monadnock

Illuminated Spirit. It contains conversations and lessons from a Kyudo master. I can't put it down


----------



## Xue Sheng

Duke: We're Glad We Knew You: John Wayne's Friends and Colleagues Remember His Remarkable Life by Herb Fagen


----------



## jkembry

Windows PowerShell Programming.


----------



## teekin

Enemy at The Gates, The Battle for Stalingrad, Mud and Poppycock, the British in the Trenches of WW1, The Monks of New Skeete, The Unbroken Line, Tracing Bloodstock heritage through the 21 century. 
    I wonder, what do you guys do with all your books. I can never relinquish my non fiction. I have 3 bookcases full and 10 Rubbermaid containers full of books. Build more book shelves?
 Lori M


----------



## crushing

The Roosevelts of Hyde Park: an Untold Story by Elliot Roosevelt


----------



## jks9199

*Training at the Speed of Life* by Kenneth R. Murray

Also, highly recommend *Meditations on Violence* by Sgt. Rory Miller.


----------



## wrc619

There's two.  "Getting Stronger" by Bill Pearl, my handy work out guide book, and "Weight Training For Martial Artist's" which was a gift from my instructor.


----------



## CoryKS

jks9199 said:


> Also, highly recommend *Meditations on Violence* by Sgt. Rory Miller.


 
Ditto.  *Great* book.


----------



## stickarts

The Sweet Science by A.J. Liebling. Covers some aspects about Sugar Ray Robinson, Rocky Marciano, and Joe Louis.


----------



## stickarts

I just got Lee Wedlakes new book " Lessons with Ed Parker". It looks like a good read!


----------



## JBrainard

I'm about half way through Lords of Chaos: The Bloody Rise of the Satanic Metal Underground by Michael Moynihan and Didrik Soderlind.
So far it's focused mostly on the black metal scene of the early 90's. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Xue Sheng

The Essential Gandhi: An Anthology of His Writings on His Life, Work, and Ideas by Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Sukerkin

The badly titled but very good "Secrets of the Samurai" by Ratti and Westbrook.

It's a wonderful book physically too, hessian covered and protected by a box (first edition too).

It used to belong to Sensei Shaw, who sadly passed a few years ago and was leant to me by my Sensei - I can still smell in the pages the roll-up tobacco he used to smoke. All that adds to the emotional and sensory experience that reading should be, even when you're learning .


----------



## crushing

Tasting Beer: An Insider's Guide to the World's Greatest Drink by Randy Mosher.  It's very interesting and gets into the history and science of beer as well as various styles and food pairings.  It was a thoughtful gift from my _beer mentor_ in celebration of my birthday last month.


----------



## stickarts

Barbara Walters autobiography. Dull in some spots, too much infomation in other spots, but overall interesting. The audiobook helps to pass the long commutes to work. :0)


----------



## stickarts

Spirit of Shaolin by David Carradine. I am enjoying it.


----------



## HKphooey

Reading "_One Bullet Away" _ The Making of a Marine Officer.


----------



## blindsage

Started and trying to get through the Theory of Moral Sentiments by Adam Smith.  A friend and I are trying to follow a 'book club' on-line for it with commentary by a couple economists.  

Also catching up on the backlog of newsletters my sifu has been writing since '92 and has up on his website, great stuff.


----------



## arnisador

_The Language of Physics: The Calculus and the Development of Theoretical Physics in Europe, 1750-1914_, Elizabeth Garber


----------



## Sukerkin

blindsage said:


> Started and trying to get through the Theory of Moral Sentiments by Adam Smith. A friend and I are trying to follow a 'book club' on-line for it with commentary by a couple economists.
> 
> Also catching up on the backlog of newsletters my sifu has been writing since '92 and has up on his website, great stuff.


 

Good luck with Smith .  I have been accused many times in my life of speaking and writing with an 'archaic' form but even I, who studied Chaucer in English Literature, find C18th English hard going at times :lol:.

Despite some of it's precepts underpinning aspects of economic thinking, I've not read Moral Sentients, other than the odd abstract or two in Economic History, so please let me know what you learn :tup:.


----------



## girlbug2

The Omnivore's Dilemma and In Defense of Food, both by Michael Pollan. He has a very lyrical style, turning what could be dry or tedious subject matter into something almost poetic. Reminds me of Epitaph for a Peach by Masumoto. 

Quite thought provoking, they made me take a look at some things I'd taken for granted. Now I'm firmly in the Organic camp, when I can afford it, with a renewed committment to growing as much of my own food as possible.


----------



## blindsage

I also just pulled out a book that's been sitting on my shelf for a while and decided to breeze through it-  Bare Fists: The History of Bare-Knuckle Prize-Fighting by Bob Mee.  Interesting so far.


----------



## tallgeese

Just finished off "Terror at Beslan" by Giduck.


----------



## teekin

arnisador said:


> *The Language of Physics: The Calculus and the Development of Theoretical Physics in Europe, 1750-1914, Elizabeth *Garber



You read this for _Pleasure_ ?! Yikes :yoda:  Dude. Try _Alice Through the Looking Glass( Lewis Carroll) _or _The Penal Colony_ (Kafka) Give your brain a rest.:uhyeah:
lori


----------



## arnisador

It's OK, but poorly edited--lots of typos and grammatical faux pas slipped through!


----------



## teekin

Arni this is for you : 

[SIZE=+1]The sun was shining on the sea,
Shining with all his might:
He did his very best to make
The billows smooth and bright--
And this was odd, because it was
The middle of the night.

 [/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]The moon was shining sulkily,
Because she thought the sun
Had got no business to be there
After the day was done--
"It's very rude of him," she said,
"To come and spoil the fun!"[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]  

  [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]The sea was wet as wet could be,
The sands were dry as dry.
You could not see a cloud, because
No cloud was in the sky:
No birds were flying overhead--
There were no birds to fly.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]The Walrus and the Carpenter
Were walking close at hand;
They wept like anything to see
Such quantities of sand:
"If this were only cleared away,"
They said, "it would be grand!"
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]"If seven maids with seven mops
Swept it for half a year.
Do you suppose," the Walrus said,
"That they could get it clear?"
"I doubt it," said the Carpenter,
And shed a bitter tear.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]"O Oysters, come and walk with us!"
The Walrus did beseech.
"A pleasant walk, a pleasant talk,
Along the briny beach:
We cannot do with more than four,
To give a hand to each."[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]The eldest Oyster looked at him,
But never a word he said:
The eldest Oyster winked his eye,
And shook his heavy head--
Meaning to say he did not choose
To leave the oyster-bed.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]But four young Oysters hurried up,
All eager for the treat:
Their coats were brushed, their faces washed,
Their shoes were clean and neat--
And this was odd, because, you know,
They hadn't any feet.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]Four other Oysters followed them,
And yet another four;
And thick and fast they came at last,
And more, and more, and more--
All hopping through the frothy waves,
And scrambling to the shore.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]  

  [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]The Walrus and the Carpenter
Walked on a mile or so,
And then they rested on a rock
Conveniently low:
And all the little Oysters stood
And waited in a row.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]"The time has come," the Walrus said,
"To talk of many things:
Of shoes--and ships--and sealing-wax--
Of cabbages--and kings--
And why the sea is boiling hot--
And whether pigs have wings."[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]"But wait a bit," the Oysters cried,
"Before we have our chat;
For some of us are out of breath,
And all of us are fat!"
"No hurry!" said the Carpenter.
They thanked him much for that.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]"A loaf of bread," the Walrus said,
"Is what we chiefly need:
Pepper and vinegar besides
Are very good indeed--[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Now if you're ready, Oysters dear,
We can begin to feed."[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]"But not on us!" the Oysters cried,
Turning a little blue.
"After such kindness, that would be
A dismal thing to do!"[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] "The night is fine," the Walrus said.
"Do you admire the view?


  [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]"It was so kind of you to come!
And you are very nice!"
The Carpenter said nothing but
"Cut us another slice:
I wish you were not quite so deaf--
I've had to ask you twice!"[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]"It seems a shame," the Walrus said,
"To play them such a trick,
After we've brought them out so far,
And made them trot so quick!"
The Carpenter said nothing but
"The butter's spread too thick!"[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]"I weep for you," the Walrus said:
"I deeply sympathize."
With sobs and tears he sorted out
Those of the largest size,
Holding his pocket-handkerchief
Before his streaming eyes.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
 [/SIZE]
  [SIZE=+1]"O Oysters," said the Carpenter,
"You've had a pleasant run!
Shall we be trotting home again?'
But answer came there none--
And this was scarcely odd, because
They'd eaten every one[/SIZE]


----------



## Ken Morgan

Someone here mentioned Dune a while back. I finally got off my *** and picked up a copy. I only passed it in the books store a few thousand times. 65 pages into it, OK so far. I'm more a fantasy then Scifi type guy. Oh crap.....*non fiction*..oh well


----------



## stickarts

"My Remarkable Journey" by Larry King Enjoyable so far but some of the stories get a bit long and drawn out. Interesting though overall so far.


----------



## crushing

The Brewmaster's Table - Garrett Oliver.  It is subtitled "Discovering the pleasures of real beer with real food".  I've never heard of many of the foods he is talking about pairing with various styles of beer.  So I'm a googling fool looking up various dishes Mr. Oliver mentions.  Now I'm hungry!  lol


----------



## Big Don

The Pleasure of Finding Things Out by Richard Feynman


----------



## Big Don

stickarts said:


> "My Remarkable Journey" by Larry King Enjoyable so far but some of the stories get a bit long and drawn out.


sounds like his show...


----------



## Xue Sheng

The Book Of Tea
Kakuzo Okakura


----------



## kaizasosei

Wow Xue Sheng!  I thought i was seeing things again as i was about to mention that i'm reading the same book.  After reading the start at the tea house i visited recently, i was so impressed i bought a copy that was on sale.  Never thought i'd be that receptive for the tea thing, but as i've come to see, it seems to be about the underlying implications and circumstances of being.  

Once I had the chance to participate in a group ceremony done by urasenke.   It was funny because i almost messed something up and everyone started freaking out simultaneously causing me to stop what i was about to do in time.  

decorum est


j


----------



## donald

Title: Leviticus     Author:GOD (probably through the Prophet  Moses)


----------



## Maiden_Ante

"Hitler's warriors - The final battles of Hitler's private bodyguard" - Charles Whiting. It's a good book, but I'd recommend reading "The Wehrmacht" by Guido Knopp first.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Simple Zen (Re-reading)


----------



## clfsean

Medium Raw - Anthony Bourdain


----------



## girlbug2

Anthony Bourdain sounds like a great read--thanks for the heads up on the book.


----------



## Xue Sheng

The Angry Earth - Disaster In Anthopological Perspective


----------



## CoryKS

A Guide to the Good Life: The Ancient Art of Stoic Joy


----------



## Sukerkin

That sounds a fascinating read, *Cory*.  Let us know what your opinions are on it when you've finished it.


----------



## CoryKS

Sukerkin said:


> That sounds a fascinating read, *Cory*. Let us know what your opinions are on it when you've finished it.


 
Will do.  I'm pretty excited about this one.  I have no formal education in philosophy, but after reading the Wiki entry for Stoicism it sounds a lot like the mindset that I've adopted over the last few years.  It has helped a great deal.


----------



## bribrius

warrior speed

manual of the mercenary soldier


----------



## Big Don

Due to the profane nature of the title, I cannot tell you the name of the book I am reading now. But, it is written by Tucker Max and is his new book. Absolutely hilarious...


----------



## Makalakumu

I'm reading Atlas Shrugged.  Oh, wait, weren't we talking about non-fiction?  I can't tell the difference sometimes...


----------



## Omar B

maunakumu said:


> I'm reading Atlas Shrugged.  Oh, wait, weren't we talking about non-fiction?  I can't tell the difference sometimes...



My all time favorite.


----------



## Indagator

I read "Under the Banner of Heaven" by Jon Krakauer recently, and began reading Carolyn Jessop's "Escape" but found it too much of the same thing.

I hope to obtain a copy of "One Day in My Life" by M.P. Bobby Sands soon, as well as Alexander Solsenitsin's (sp?) "Gulag Archipelago" which I intend to read in that order.

Maiden_Ante have you read any of David Irving's books? He isn't held in very high regard these days, but it can be interesting to read alternative perspectives on historical situations.


----------



## granfire

oh em gee, I picked up a non-fic book from the bargain table:

The world in six songs by Daniel Levitin .

If I actually make it through (so far the style is engaging) I'll let you know.

I mean, the theory is intriguing how music shaped human evolution....or development...


----------



## crushing

The Complete Joy of Home Brewing 3rd Edition by Charlie Papazian

"Relax.  Don't worry.  Have a homebrew."


----------



## Sukerkin

Alongside my stack of Weber that I'm re-reading again, there is:

"The Last Veteran - Harry Patch and the Legacy of War"


----------



## Amoroque

Right now I'm reading the Shaolin Workout by Shi yan Ming.


----------



## K Williams

Living With Glocks by Robert H. Boatman


----------



## Xue Sheng

Becoming Your Own Therapist by Lama Thubten Yeshe


----------



## elder999

_The Invisible Line_, Daniel J. Sharfstein


----------



## K Williams

Last of the Blue Water Hunters by Carlos Eyles.

Awesome book on the history of spearfishing in the US.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Anger: Wisdom for Cooling the Flames by Thich Nhat Hanh


----------



## Sukerkin

Rather appropriately following on the heels of Xue's book about anger and having just been commenting in the "No Speak English ..." thread {http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96231}:

"The Man Who Broke Into Auschwitz" by Denis Avey

The foreword is by Sir Martin Gilbert {Churchill's biographer} and he has this to say which I find particularly resonant:

"This is a most important book, and a timely reminder of the dangers that face any society once intolerance and racism take hold"

I haven't finished yet but, considering that it is not deliberately written, as fiction is, to draw emotion from the reader, this book moves me between pity, horror and rage in various measures {and I am not afraid to admit to the occasional tear along the way too}.

Do NOT forget that this is what we can become if we let ourselves walk down that road that equates "the other" with "the lesser".


----------



## Big Don

Confessions of a Prairie Beyotch (<<Spelled correctly) by Allison Arngrim (the EVIL Nellie Oleson)
Hilarious


----------



## Buka

*Heat: An Amateur's Adventures as Kitchen Slave, Line Cook, Pasta-Maker, and Apprentice to a Dante-Quoting Butcher in Tuscany. *by Bill Buford.

Really good read so far.


----------



## Steve

I'm reading the new george washington bio.   Excellent do far. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1594202664/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1311351794&sr=8-1


----------



## Makalakumu

The Teenage Liberation Handbook by Margaret Llewellyn.


----------



## Sukerkin

"The Man in the White Suit" i.e. the Stig's biography.  Pretty good I have to say.


----------



## Xue Sheng

PT 109 by Robert J. Donovan


----------



## Indagator

The Gulag Archipelago by Alexander Solzhenitsyn


----------



## David43515

"Jay`s Journal of Anomolies" by Ricky Jay


----------



## stickarts

*Outliers*: written by Malcolm Gladwell. very interesting so far.


----------



## Blindside

Theodore Rex by Edmund Morris, great continuation of the three part series, the first book "The Rise of Theodore Roosevelt" was excellent as well.


----------



## Josh Oakley

The Moral Landscape, by Sam Harris.


----------



## VictorV

Pol Pot: Anatomy of a Nightmare by Philip Short.


----------



## mukashimantis

I read this. Great book.


----------



## mukashimantis

Try  "One day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich" by A.Solzenietzen, also "7,000 Days In Siberia". I think the author is Natan Sharansky.


----------



## mukashimantis

You are right on about " In the Heart of the Sea" Awesome read.


----------



## blindsage

Malcolm X: A Life of Reinvention by Marable Manning.  An excellent and insightful read.  Published just after Professor Manning's death.


----------



## Big Don

I just started reading As$holes Finish First by Tucker Max.
and that, is how you get an odd look from the librarian...


----------



## Sukerkin

"The Way of the Samurai" by Inazo Nitobe


----------



## Josh Oakley

The End of Christianity
By John H. Loftus

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Don

Ted, White and Blue, the Nugent manifesto, by, Ted Nugent
interesting


----------



## Jason Striker II

The Taboo Against Knowing Who You Are, by Alan Watts.


----------



## Jason Striker II

The Dangerous Summer, Hemingway.

It's one of the last things he wrote; actually it was published as three long articles in Life Magazine, 1959. Something of a continuation of "Death in the Afternoon".


----------



## blindsage

The Rich and the Rest of Us: A Poverty Manifesto.
By Tavis Smiley and Cornel West


----------



## Dirty Dog

Caverns Measureless to Man. 
By Shek Exley. 

A legend in the diving world, one of the first cave divers, and responsible for much of the guidelines that keep cave divers relatively safe today. 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Sidewalk Saints - discusses the fight against poverty in America


----------



## Xue Sheng

Simple Taoism: A Guide to Living in Balance


----------



## SnyderD

Currently reading _Confessions of a Yakuza _by Junichi Saga


----------



## Dirty Dog

Deco for Divers. Covers gas planning, mixed gasses, and various bubble formation and decompression theories. 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## jks9199

Verbal Judo.


----------



## billc

Dennis Pragers:  "Still the Best Hope, Why the World needs American Values To Triumph."  In the book he looks at the differences between Americanism, Islamism and Leftism.  He is doing a nice job right now on leftism.

Also,  Jonah Goldbergs, "Tyranny of Cliches."


----------



## mmartist

The Prince   by  Machieveli
Helmet for My Pillow by Robert Leki


----------



## crushing

I never thought I would be reading a Bill O'Reilly book, but I am.  My father-in-law handed Killing Lincoln to me the other day and said it was a good read.  I'm to Chapter 6 and I don't really care for the writing style at all.  Not sure I will finish it.


----------



## Sukerkin

Bill O'Reilly!  For Gods sake ... nah, that's all the word play I can muster on that one ... the tide must be out :lol:

Remember the "Non-fiction" part of the title for this thread


----------



## blindsage

Jesus, Interrupted by Bart Ehrman


----------



## blindsage

Corporations Are Not People by Jeff Clements

Highly, highly recommended read.


----------



## billc

Thomas Sowell has just released and expanded edition of his book, "Intellectuals and Society."  He has four new chapters in the book so if you waited, now you get a bonus.

http://www.amazon.com/Intellectuals...767&sr=1-1&keywords=intellectuals+and+society



> In "Intellectuals and Society", Thomas Sowell not only examines the track record of intellectuals in the things they have advocated but also analyzes the incentives and constraints under which their views and visions have emerged. Ultimately, he shows how often intellectuals have been proved not only wrong, but grossly and disastrously wrong in their prescriptions for the ills of society.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Mastering Yang Style Taijiquan by Fu Zhongwen


----------



## blindsage

A History of American Law by Lawrence M. Friedman


----------



## Shuto

I recently finished _Confront and Conceal _by Sanger.  It is about Obama's foreign policy issues and actions.  You may have heard of it since it was recently in the news for reporting that the US and Israel created the Stuxnet worm.
The book is organized into sections by counties.  There are sections on Pakistan, Iran, China, and others.  Each section goes into a lot of detail about each country's issues vis a vis the US.  I found Pakistan section absolutely fascinating due to it's insight into how the Pakistani's try to manipulate the US by leveraging their nuc capability.  
While the book is about foreign policy, it is written in a very personable style.  For example, the writer had you attending key meeting where issues and actions are discussed.  It does not read like a dry text book.    
I found the book to be slanted possitively towards Obama but that is to be expected.  People who leak information will try to put themselves in a positive light and these leakers are, or were, key players in the Obama Administration.  I don't think much of the data came from disgruntled employees. :shrug  It was similar to _Obama's War _in that respect.  Keeping this perspective in mind, I think a lot of insight can be gleaned from this book both in regards to the Obama Administration as well as our various foreign policy challenges.  I definitely recommend it.


----------



## elder999

_Paul Was Not A Christian_, by Pamela Eisenbaum.


----------



## billc

Spreading the Wealth, by Stanley Kurtz...

http://www.amazon.com/Spreading-Wea...1&keywords=stanley+kurtz+spreading+the+wealth




> In the eyes of Obama&#8217;s former mentors&#8212;fol*lowers of leftist radical Saul Alinsky&#8212;suburbs are breeding grounds for bigotry and greed. The classic American dream of a suburban house and high quality, locally controlled schools strikes them as selfishness, a waste of resources that should be redirected to the urban poor.
> 
> The regulatory groundwork laid so far is just a prelude to what&#8217;s to come: substantial redistribution of tax dollars. Over time, cities would effectively swallow up their surround*ing municipalities, with merged school dis*tricts and forced redistribution of public spending killing the appeal of the suburbs. The result would be a profound transforma*tion of American society.
> 
> Kurtz shows the unbroken line of continuity from Obama&#8217;s community organizing roots to his presidency. And he reveals why his plan to undermine the suburbs means so much to him personally.


----------



## Blindside

Genghis Khan and the Making of the Modern World by Jack Weatherford

I am in his early life so far, pretty interesting stuff with some good insights into the historical Mongol culture.


----------



## arnisador

That Used to Be Us, Thomas Friedman and  Michael  Mandelbaum.


----------



## billc

Ann Coulter's new book "Mugged."

http://www.amazon.com/Mugged-Racial...ie=UTF8&qid=1348793266&sr=1-1&keywords=mugged



> *Mugged: Racial Demagoguery from the Seventies to Obama [Kindle Edition]*



If you want to understand how democrats, (the political party that supported slavery, the KKK, Jim Crow Laws, lynching, keeping African Americans out of public schools, and now keeping them in those schools  now that these schools are horrible by opposing school choice), pulled off the greatest political magic trick by convincing the world that their party actually cared about Civil Rights, this is a good place to start.


----------



## arnisador

An Honorable Defeat, William C. Davis

A detailed look at the flight of Davis and Breckinridge and the shutting down of the CSA govt. at the end of the Civil War.


----------



## DennisBreene

Well the pile of books next to me includes Funikoshi's "The Twenty Guiding Principles of Karate" and " The Essence of Karate", "Hidden Karate: The True Bunkai of the Heian Katas and Naihanchi" by Gennosuke Higaki, George Dillman's "Pressure Point Fighting Secrets of Ryukyo Kempo" and Hwank Kee's volumes 1& 2 on Tang Soo Do. I'm doing a little research on Bunkai.  And for fun I'm reading "Jesus the Man: Decoding the Real Story of Jesus and Mary Magdalene" by Barbara Theiring


----------



## GrandmasterP

The Way of the Ancient Healer (2010) by Virgil Mayor Apostol. Traditional healing practices in the Phillipines, loads of pictures and the first book on the subject in English that I've come across. Fascinating.


----------



## crushing

Richard Dawkins' The Selfish Gene.  I borrowed it from the library mostly because I've become interested in meme replication, particularly on the internet and in the media, and it is the first work to use the word meme.  It has been a fascinating and enlightening book.  I will be checking out more works by Dawkins.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Eat to Live by Joel Fuhrman, M.D


----------



## GrandmasterP

Just finished Dingle's 'My Life in Tibet', amazing stuff, an ancient book, he was there in the 1900s but he tells a good tale.


----------



## stickarts

Great minds of the eastern intellectual tradition


----------



## arnisador

Donald Kagan, The Peloponnesian War.


----------



## arnisador

arnisador said:


> Donald Kagan, The Peloponnesian War.



That was a really great book.

Ernst Mayr, _One Long Argument
_


----------



## Xue Sheng

Mindfulness for Beginners: Reclaiming the Present Moment and Your Life by Jon Kabat-Zinn


----------



## crushing

I just picked up Sam Kean's The Violinist's Thumb from the library.  Sounds very interesting.  I'm also in the process of reading his The Disappearing Spoon (which my daughter gave me for Christmas) which led me to look for other books by him.


----------



## arnisador

John Keegan, _The Iraq War_


----------



## crushing

To follow up The Violinist's Thumb I am reading The Ancestor's Tale by Richard Dawkins.  I misspelled Tale as Tail which had me chuckling.


----------



## sfs982000

The Walking Dead: The Road to Woodbury.  Pretty good read, especially if your a fan of the comic and t.v. series.


----------



## sfs982000

Should've read the topic a little more carefully, sorry. I thought this was for Fiction.


----------



## Sukerkin

Not to worry, an easy mistake to make, *sfs*.

Currently about to make a start on:

"Cox's Navy" by Tony Booth - a book about salvaging the German High Seas Fleet from Scapa Flow

"Battlecruisers" by John Roberts (bet you can't guess what it's about )

"The Grand Fleet" by D. K. Brown (early C20th warship design)


----------



## arnisador

Antony Beever,_ The Fall of Berlin 1945_


----------



## Carol

Invisible:  Britain's Migrant Sex Workers, by Hsiao-Hung Pai.  She goes undercover working in a brothel as a maid.  I bought the book after reading the excerpt here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2013/apr/15/brothel-regret-not-working-sex-trade

It is very well done, but it is gut-wrenching.


----------



## dancingalone

Bean by Bean.  A cookbook with beans(duh) as the primary focus.  It has mostly vegetarian and vegan recipes though some contain a bit of meat and obviously one can always use an animal based stock for flavor instead of vegetable stock.  I have tried a few of the Indian-inspired curries and stews and they are tasty and healthy.


----------



## jks9199

Recently read *Leadership & Training For The Fight* by Paul Howe.  Lots of good concrete leadership advice for folks who take others in harm's way, along with some stuff that applies to other leaders, too.

Reading (finally!) *Blink* by Malcolm Gladwell.

Also recently read *Sleights of Mind* by Stephen L. Macknik & Susana Martinez-Conde.  Very interesting inside view of why stage magic works...


----------



## arnisador

John Keegan's _The Second World War_.


----------



## DennisBreene

Electronics for the Guitarist.  And it's kicking my butt.


----------



## Carol

DennisBreene said:


> Electronics for the Guitarist.  And it's kicking my butt.



How many windings are you going to put in your pickups?


----------



## DennisBreene

Carol said:


> How many windings are you going to put in your pickups?



Haven't gotten that far in the theory. I'm still trying to figure out how a vacuum tube works.


----------



## Carol

The Annals of the Grand Monadnock, by Allen Chamberlain.  A book written in 1936 that covers the history of my fave mountain.   I thought I would be tearing through it, but I haven't.  Its not an easy; Chamberlain's writing style is antiquated and his references to the life the way it was viewed in the 1800s is not always easy to follow.  

The information is quite fascinating.  It provides a level of insight in to the life the early residents of the towns had in the early 1800s, including many of their challenges, difficulties, and victories in a way that I have not seen before.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Book of Ki: Co-Ordinating Mind and Body in Daily Life by Koichi Tohei


----------



## crushing

The Greatest Show on Earth: The Evidence for Evolution by biologist Richard Dawkins


----------



## Shuto

I'm currently reading _Moby Duck_.  This is a story about a shipment of child bath toys that falls overboard and end up being found on beaches throughout the word.  While that's the "plot" the book is really more about the pervasivness and problems with plastic pollution.  But that's not why I enjoy it.  The author meets many people in his travels colecting information for this book and describes them and the weird situations that he finds himself in using a very entertaining style of writing.  It's a bit like Steinbeck's _Travels with Charlie  _in that regard.  _Travels with Charlie _isn't just about some guy and his dog traveling around the US.  Similarly, _Moby Duck _is much more than a tale about lost bath toys.  

http://www.amazon.com/Moby-Duck-Bea...UTF8&qid=1370276800&sr=1-1&keywords=moby+duck

Another book I just started reading is _Gulp_ which describes our digestive system.  When the author is describing the role of smell in eating, she takes us to a laboratory that experiments with pet food.  Did you know that the way pet food smells after it has been "processed" by your pet is just one of the considerations pet food designers take inot account?  I didn't.  I also didn't know that the smell of food that really turns a dog on is horrible to us humans so they don't use it.     


In describing the other end of the digestive track she takes us to a prison and interviews a person who is very adept at using part of the digestive track for smuggling.   The chapter is both funny in describing the training and the process as well as amazing in what people shove up their behind.  

A well written and entertaining book that will also teach you something about the subject.   

http://www.amazon.com/Gulp-Adventur...t&ie=UTF8&qid=1370277759&sr=1-1&keywords=gulp


----------



## Steve

crushing said:


> The Greatest Show on Earth: The Evidence for Evolution by biologist Richard Dawkins


Have you read the Blind Watchmaker?  Interesting read, also by Richard Dawkins.  Read it many years ago, when I was being brainwashed by liberals... err... I mean going to college.


----------



## crushing

Steve said:


> Have you read the Blind Watchmaker?  Interesting read, also by Richard Dawkins.  Read it many years ago, when I was being brainwashed by liberals... err... I mean going to college.



No, but it's on my to-read list.


----------



## arnisador

Steve said:


> Have you read the Blind Watchmaker?



I've only ever read _The Selfish Gene_ and its sequel,_ The Extended Phenotype_. I loved the former but the latter kind of dragged. I don't think I've ever read an explicitly pro-atheism book--I didn't need more convincing.


----------



## arnisador

Plato, _The Republic_


----------



## arnisador

_Measure of the Earth_: The Enlightenment Expedition That Reshaped Our World, by Larrie D. Ferreiro


----------



## arnisador

The Anthropology of Numbers, T.S. Crump

Mathematics and Common Sense: A Creative Tension, P.J. Davis

(Lots of free time on my hands as we just wait around to move. Getting lots of reading done. My daughter lifted Crump, though, so I may not get to finish it until she's done with it.)


----------



## DennisBreene

Guns, Germ and Steel by Japd Diamond


----------



## arnisador

William James, _Varieties of Religious Experience_


----------



## arnisador

Leo Marks, _Between Silk and Cyanide_


----------



## Shuto

crushing said:


> The Greatest Show on Earth: The Evidence for Evolution by biologist Richard Dawkins




Thanks for the tip.  I just started reading it and I am enjoying it very much.


----------



## arnisador

_Go To_, Steve Lohr


----------



## arnisador

_The Advent of the Algorithm_, David Berlinksi


----------



## Xue Sheng

Brief Moments of Clarity - Dave Kovar


----------



## DennisBreene

Sex at Dawn: The Prehistoric Origins of Modern Sexuality.  Surprisingly, it is not as salacious as the title implies.


----------



## crushing

DennisBreene said:


> Sex at Dawn: The Prehistoric Origins of Modern Sexuality.  Surprisingly, it is not as salacious as the title implies.



A couple links to studies regarding this history of monogamy in humans showed up in my feeds the last couple days.  Here is one:  http://news.sciencemag.org/brain-behavior/2013/07/monogamy-may-have-evolved-prevent-infanticide


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bruce Lee's Fighting Method: The Complete Edition Bruce Lee


----------



## DennisBreene

crushing said:


> A couple links to studies regarding this history of monogamy in humans showed up in my feeds the last couple days.  Here is one:  http://news.sciencemag.org/brain-behavior/2013/07/monogamy-may-have-evolved-prevent-infanticide



Briefly, so as not to divert the thread, this is a long standing theory. The book makes a strong case that in hunter-gatherer cultures and several others, the most protective environment is one where paternity is uncertain or even believed to be a contribution of multiple males. Males in these societies assume a collective parental role for all children with maximal protection and nurturing of all the women and children.


----------



## crushing

DennisBreene said:


> Guns, Germ and Steel by Jared Diamond



I started reading Daniel C. Dennett's Breaking the Spell and he has referenced Guns, Germs, and Steel a few times.  I think that may be next on my reading list.


----------



## blindsage

The Shareholder Value Myth: How Putting Shareholders First Harms Investors, Corporations and the Public- Lynn Stout.  Should be required reading in all business management classes.


----------



## crushing

crushing said:


> I started reading Daniel C. Dennett's Breaking the Spell and he has referenced Guns, Germs, and Steel a few times.  I think that may be next on my reading list.



Stopped at the library today and checked out Guns, Germs, and Steel.  Looks to be a very interesting read.


----------



## Sukerkin

Today I am reading the thrilling:

Advanced Tap Changer Control to Counteract Power System Voltage Instability

It's a real page turner, especially the historical twist about the Swedish grids voltage collapse in the early 2000's due, in part, to improperly deadbanded AVC systems tapping like mad to compensate for falling voltages and thus making the situation worse .


----------



## DennisBreene

Living With Bipolar Disorder. Engaging. Timely. But not light reading. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## stickarts

new design for living. Ernest Holmes


----------



## Instructor

The Right Stuff, Tom Wolfe


----------



## arnisador

Performance Optimization of Numerically Intensive Codes, Goedecker and Hoisie


----------



## arnisador

The Foundations of Arithmetic, Gottlob Frege
Inhuman Bondage, David Brion Davis


----------



## arnisador

_The Separation of College and State: Columbia, Dartmouth, Harvard, and Yale, 1776-1876_, J S. Whitehead


----------



## Blindside

crushing said:


> Stopped at the library today and checked out Guns, Germs, and Steel.  Looks to be a very interesting read.



I think I started that book about three times, I really wanted to get sucked into it but I never made it past the fifth chapter or so, and I almost never stop reading a book in the middle.  Still in my stack of books to read somewhere.


----------



## Blindside

Malcolm Gladwall's "Outliers" which is excellent.  I don't agree with some of his points and I would love to do more research on some of the topics, but very interesting, made me order "Blink" to put in my reading stack.  

"Becoming a Supple Leopard" by Kelly Starret, really excellent tips on exercise fundamentals and some of the aspects of proper form for exercise.   Really really useful for anyone involved in regular exercise, particularly those involved in lifting.  I've been running many of his tips past my mom who is a highly regarded PT, and she agrees with almost everything he suggests.


----------



## grumpywolfman

"Just As I Am" - The Autobiography of Billy Graham


----------



## arnisador

Just finished _Who I Am_--the autobio. of Pete Townshend


----------



## Transk53

Ray Mears - My Outdoor Life. Fascinating read. For those not in the know, he is like the Brit version of Bushtucker Man Les Hiddins. What was quite surprising is that Mears studied Judo. apparently Mears techer studied under Gunji Koizumi, known as GK, who had in turn studied under Jigoro kano - Kodokan Judo. Interesting, but sometimes a sad read.


----------



## MartialMellow

[h=1]The Forgotten War: America in Korea, 1950-1953 / Clay Blair.[/h]


----------



## tshadowchaser

reading 2 at the moment:

An Open Mind by The Dala Lama  edited by Nicholas Vreelan...........................This is collection of the Dala Lama's  sayings thoughts and his talk at Central Park in August of 1999 


the second is "The Essance of Aikido"  the spiritual teaching of Morihei Ueshiba  complied by John Stevens....................I include this in the non fiction because it has sayings, poems,etc. by Ueshiba


----------



## Transk53

The Tank War - Mark Urban. Mainly centered around the 5th RTR, 7th Amoured. Good read, but still no closer to knowing who actually killed Wittmann. Not that I expected anything different.


----------



## Cirdan

Just finished _God is not Great_ by Cristopher Hitchens. Harsh but brilliant, too bad The Hitch is not with us anymore.

Some fiction next, going to give JRR Martin a try.


----------



## PhotonGuy

The King James Bible by King James's translators although the original version is by God.


----------



## K Williams




----------



## jezr74

An Idiot Abroad, Karl Pilkington.


----------



## Xue Sheng

The Issue at Hand
Essay on Buddhism Mindfulness Practice
by Gil Fronsdal


----------



## Jacky Zuki

Books on the reading pile at the moment...

The Empty Mirror by Janwillem Van De Wetering - the diary of a young Dutch student's eighteen months learning Zen in a Japanese monastery. Very much like the predecessor to Angry White Pyjamas with more Zen and no martial arts.

A Natural History of Latin by Tore Janson - just to brush up on my basic grammar.

The Bartitsu Compendium Vol.2 by Tony Wolf - found in a charity shop, wish I could trace the previous owner as I have long been interested in Bartitsu.

And a load of odds and sods of archaeological papers that I keep in a rack by the lavatory for bog-browsing.


----------



## KenpoDave

Japanese Yoga, by H.E. Davey.


----------



## K Williams

These two arrived today:

Bushcraft by Mors Kochanski. 







PIMO's Guide to Pipe Crafting at Home from VermontFreehand.


----------



## K Williams




----------



## wingchun100

DIG YOUR WELL BEFORE YOU'RE THIRSTY by Harvey Mackay


----------



## Ademadis

Currently working through 'How to Defend Yourself Against Armed Assault', Imi Sde-Or and Eyal Yanilov's book depicting Krav Maga techniques.

Honestly I'd recommend it, it's simple and easy at explaining actions, and most of the techniques shown can be easily performed by someone of any martial arts experience.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

With a quick glance at my current books:

Highly Paid Expert (Debbie Allen)
A Client a Day, the Coffee Shop Way (Tonya Hoffman)
The Emotions of Normal People (William Marston)
I think that's all of them at the moment.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

K Williams said:


> These two arrived today:
> 
> Bushcraft by Mors Kochanski.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIMO's Guide to Pipe Crafting at Home from VermontFreehand.


If you make too many pipes, let me know.


----------



## wingchun100

THE PSYCHOLOGY OF ROMANTIC LOVE  by Nathaniel Branden


----------



## Gerry Seymour

wingchun100 said:


> THE PSYCHOLOGY OF ROMANTIC LOVE  by Nathaniel Branden


I have that one on a shelf downstairs. I haven't read it in many years - might be time to break it out.


----------



## UqaabKamikaze

Real Time Operating System by Jane W. Lieu

Tao of Jeet June Do by Bruc e Lee

Sent from my Karbonn A2+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Chang

Just finished Secrets & Lies: Elite Fighting Units by Howard Watson and Beyond Self-Defense by Barry Broughton

Just started Krav Maga: Real Solutions to Real World Violence by Gershon Ben Keren


----------



## Xue Sheng

I know you will all be jealous and likely run right out and buy these books, but these are the non-fiction books I am reading at the moment


----------



## Flying Crane

Reading one of Neil Degrasse Tyson's books.  Can't remember the title at the moment.


----------



## wingchun100

THE DISOWNED SELF by Nathaniel Branden.


----------



## takadadojokeith

I'm reading the Dover Thrift Edition of the Bhagavad Gita during my morning commute. In the evenings, I'm proofreading and editing one of my own books.


----------



## Flying Crane

Just finished Near-Earth Objects, Finding Them Before They Find Us by Donald Yoemans.


----------



## TSDTexan

This....


----------



## TSDTexan

I just finished  this a week ago


----------



## Flying Crane

Just getting started with Galileo's Telescope, a European Story, by Massimo Bucciantini, Michele Camerota, and Franco Guidice.


----------



## Transk53

Actually read anything for ages. Anybody read Dan Brown's "Inferno"? Historically, I have read the Robert Langdon stories before the films.


----------



## Mdwilson

The Gunsmith  Machinest by Steve Acker.


----------



## marques

Striking Techniques - Volume 1, by Laurence Kenshin.


----------



## wingchun100

I am about to start reading THE 5 LOVE LANGUAGES by Gary Chapman.


----------



## Mdwilson

marques said:


> Striking Techniques - Volume 1, by Laurence Kenshin.



Any links as to where I can find this book?


----------



## Dirty Dog

Braunwalds Heart Disease

Not a book for the faint hearted...


----------



## Xue Sheng

2 Non-fiction Books

The Way of Energy By Master Lam Kam Chuen

And you will all be running out to buy the next one, because you will all be soooooooo jealous

Official (ISC)2 Guide to the SSCP CBK, Second Edition ((ISC)2 Press) 2nd Edition by Harold F. Tipton


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Just started Gichin Funakoshi's book "Karate-do: My way of life"


----------



## marques

Mdwilson said:


> Any links as to where I can find this book?


As simple as http://strikingtechniques.com/

Only *e-*book version, because includes video... I bought because of the author. If you like his videos, you will like it. It is quite the same. More than techniques, it covers general tactics and strategies.


----------



## takadadojokeith

Reading a sample from Amazon of "The Martial Apprentice" by Roy Dean. Haven't decided yet if I'm buying it.


----------



## Mdwilson

marques said:


> As simple as http://strikingtechniques.com/
> 
> Only *e-*book version, because includes video... I bought because of the author. If you like his videos, you will like it. It is quite the same. More than techniques, it covers general tactics and strategies.



Thanx a bunch. No wonder I couldn't find it on Amazon.


----------



## destructautomaton

Good reminder. I got an email a while back on the Roy Dean book. I definitely will pick that one up. My recent non fiction reads have been Hell bent by Benjamin Lorr about bikram yoga and Catchwrestling round two by mark s hewitt on the early days of catch.


----------



## Flying Crane

Death by black hole, by Neil DeGrasse Tyson


----------



## wingchun100

Black Belt Recruiting

I have other books that are related to online/affiliate/MLM marketing. Then after that, I have several books on psychology and self-improvement. Actually, I don't know why I say "after that," because I am alternating which kind of book I read.


----------



## TSDTexan

wingchun100 said:


> I am about to start reading THE 5 LOVE LANGUAGES by Gary Chapman.


Excellent book. Read it many times. Owned and gave away many copies.

Another really good  book in the Christian Marriage Help book genre, that is worth reading would be "Love and Respect" by Dr. Emerson Eggerichs.

Dr. Emerson Eggerichs doesn't just beat up the reader with bible verses. He uses clinical and published scientific research about relationships.

His central thesis is that men absolutely need to be respected, and  women need to feel loved. 

When this happens its bliss, but almost every conflict that escalates into real fights, or when communication breaks down either one of the needs is not being met which results in a crazy cycle.

He isnt just good at nailing the diagnosis,  but also provides a map for the couple to get on track.


----------



## Xue Sheng

XingYi Zha Shi Chui & Ba Shi Chuan
 by Jiang Rong-Jiao
 Translated by Joseph Crandall


----------



## Buka

The Official Scrabble Players Dictionary, 5th edition.


----------



## wingchun100

TSDTexan said:


> Excellent book. Read it many times. Owned and gave away many copies.
> 
> Another really good  book in the Christian Marriage Help book genre, that is worth reading would be "Love and Respect" by Dr. Emerson Eggerichs.
> 
> Dr. Emerson Eggerichs doesn't just beat up the reader with bible verses. He uses clinical and published scientific research about relationships.
> 
> His central thesis is that men absolutely need to be respected, and  women need to feel loved.
> 
> When this happens its bliss, but almost every conflict that escalates into real fights, or when communication breaks down either one of the needs is not being met which results in a crazy cycle.
> 
> He isnt just good at nailing the diagnosis,  but also provides a map for the couple to get on track.



That sounds cool. I hate when they bring religion into it. There was one book that I thought gave awesome advice right up until the last third, when all of a sudden they started saying how you needed religion (Christianity, of course) to really succeed. It was THE ROAD LESS TRAVELED.


----------



## wingchun100

That is one thing I have never understood about AA and those kinds of groups. I mean, I realize they were founded by religious people...but if I am a Chinese Taoist alcoholic and I want to get better, why are you going to insist I need Jesus to get over it? Why can't it just be me realizing my addiction is hurting myself and everyone I love, so I need to get my act together?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

wingchun100 said:


> That is one thing I have never understood about AA and those kinds of groups. I mean, I realize they were founded by religious people...but if I am a Chinese Taoist alcoholic and I want to get better, why are you going to insist I need Jesus to get over it? Why can't it just be me realizing my addiction is hurting myself and everyone I love, so I need to get my act together?


The principles of AA should actually be applicable by anyone who recognizes any kind of "higher power". There would be an issue for those who don't see any kind of higher power (atheists, perhaps pantheists, etc.).


----------



## wingchun100

gpseymour said:


> The principles of AA should actually be applicable by anyone who recognizes any kind of "higher power". There would be an issue for those who don't see any kind of higher power (atheists, perhaps pantheists, etc.).



I guess that should be the question then: why is this higher power even necessary? Why not "wow, when I am drunk, I am a real A-hole who drives everyone away, I need to cut my crap?"

I guess since I have never been addicted to anything or known any addicts, I am not able to understand it all completely.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

wingchun100 said:


> I guess that should be the question then: why is this higher power even necessary? Why not "wow, when I am drunk, I am a real A-hole who drives everyone away, I need to cut my crap?"
> 
> I guess since I have never been addicted to anything or known any addicts, I am not able to understand it all completely.


It's just part of their approach. I think the impact is in giving up control. For some addicts, their addictive behavior may be in part an attempt to control an area of their life that feels uncontrolled. There are other approaches that don't rely upon it, or find other ways to deal with that issue. It's a bit like martial arts in that way - there's no one "best" approach to recovery.


----------



## Brian King

Back to the topic...
My current read,
A Distant Mirror: The Calamitous 14th  Century                                                 by Barbara W. Tuchman (Author)
So far, very interesting. Tough times.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Jenna

wingchun100 said:


> That is one thing I have never understood about AA and those kinds of groups. I mean, I realize they were founded by religious people...but if I am a Chinese Taoist alcoholic and I want to get better, why are you going to insist I need Jesus to get over it? Why can't it just be me realizing my addiction is hurting myself and everyone I love, so I need to get my act together?


Because if you could, as you say, get your act together (under your own steam), you would not need any addiction counselling or support, in which case, go for it. However, that suggest you are not addict and perhaps have a simple predilection. Addiction is extremely difficult for many to conquer. Faith in a higher power -of whatever variant that might be- is a proven enabler in helping addicts of any kind to recover and avoid relapse over the longer term. Wishes to you 

Sorry for digression.


----------



## StapletonKarate

Rich Dad's Increase Your Financial IQ: Get Smarter with Your Money
Book by Robert Kiyosaki


----------



## Xue Sheng

Wu Style Taijiquan by Wang Peishang & Zeng Weiqi
Tai Chi Secrets of Wu Style by Dr Yang, Jwing-Ming


----------



## Buka

" From Darkness to Dynasty" by Jerry Thornton.

It's about the first forty years of the single most dysfunctional, professional sports franchise in U.S history.


----------



## Flying Crane

Exoplanets, by Michael summers and James trefil.


----------



## ShortBridge

Shrill by Lindy West


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jeet Kune Do Basics by David Cheng


----------



## JP3

In rapid succession, the last three were, and in the last instance, is...

Think and Grow Rich, by Napoleon Hill;

The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People, by Dr. Steven Covey; and

The 5-Second Rule, by Mel Robbins.

All three are self-improvement books, which is a thing I've turned to lately. Can't hurt, eh!


----------



## hoshin1600

JP3 said:


> In rapid succession, the last three were, and in the last instance, is...
> 
> Think and Grow Rich, by Napoleon Hill;
> 
> The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People, by Dr. Steven Covey; and
> 
> The 5-Second Rule, by Mel Robbins.
> 
> All three are self-improvement books, which is a thing I've turned to lately. Can't hurt, eh!



the number one guy you should know if you dont already is  Jim Rohn.  he has books but he is way better when you can hear his voice. he has lots of stuff on youtube.

how did you like Think and Grow Rich?  it was ok but i felt is was dated.  i had read so much other stuff before i got to that one its possible it just didnt have the impact on me that others would have if it was their first book of that type.

Steven Covey is good. he has some good stories about him walking across the Sahara desert.

i used to like to listen to Mel Robbins on her radio show.


----------



## hoshin1600

my current reads....
Beyond  Good and Evil,   Nietzsche
The Gulag Archipelago,   Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## Flying Crane

Pale Blue Dot, by Carl Sagan
And, since I'm back in school again, Introductory Chemistry, by Nicaldo Tro
Calculus by Stewart, (I can't remember the full title, nor the authors full name)
And Fundamentals of Physics, by Halliday and Resnick


----------



## Xue Sheng

Flying Crane said:


> And, since I'm back in school again, Introductory Chemistry, by Nicaldo Tro
> Calculus by Stewart, (I can't remember the full title, nor the authors full name)
> And Fundamentals of Physics, by Halliday and Resnick



I am soooooo jealous


----------



## JP3

hoshin1600 said:


> the number one guy you should know if you dont already is  Jim Rohn.  he has books but he is way better when you can hear his voice. he has lots of stuff on youtube.
> 
> how did you like Think and Grow Rich?  it was ok but i felt is was dated.  i had read so much other stuff before i got to that one its possible it just didnt have the impact on me that others would have if it was their first book of that type.
> 
> Steven Covey is good. he has some good stories about him walking across the Sahara desert.
> 
> i used to like to listen to Mel Robbins on her radio show.


I really enjoyed Think and Grow Rich.  The self-coaching/self-improvement genre is new to me, so I was guided to it as a starting point by a friend.  Certainly, it's dated, since it was written so long ago, but principles are principles, as we often discuss here.  The Mel Robbins book is all about taking action and not hesitating... it's  good book, and I've noticed that the tool she provides is a useful one for getting yourself out of your way.  The 7 Habits book was my treadmill-distraction for the time it took for me to complete it.  It really is a good book on improving the way I/you/we/us should operate on a daily/weekly basis to improve our level of personal productivity and avoid spinning wheels and going nowhere.

All good stuff.

And no... I do not envy the textbooks.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

hoshin1600 said:


> the number one guy you should know if you dont already is  Jim Rohn.  he has books but he is way better when you can hear his voice. he has lots of stuff on youtube.
> 
> how did you like Think and Grow Rich?  it was ok but i felt is was dated.  i had read so much other stuff before i got to that one its possible it just didnt have the impact on me that others would have if it was their first book of that type.
> 
> Steven Covey is good. he has some good stories about him walking across the Sahara desert.
> 
> i used to like to listen to Mel Robbins on her radio show.


_Think and Grow Rich _is definitely dated. The psychology it is based upon has some significant flaws. Still, a good read and some valid principles in it.

The only issue I have with Covey is that the principles in _7 Habits _are for very high level people, in the way he expresses them. He didn't make some of them accessible to people further down in an organization.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Currently reading _Standout _- looks promising. A few others I keep picking up and reading a few pages in, but I can't seem to get engaged with much these days. That's odd for me.


----------



## Brian King

https://www.amazon.com/SHOT-Healing-Hurt-Gene-Smithson-ebook/dp/B075DHWP14/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1510369405&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=shot+healing+hurt&psc=1

From the Amazon page -

 “I was shot five times.

 SHOT is part memoir and part how-to manual.


I was shot five times. I was cut open. I wore a colostomy. I was cut open again.

I was afraid.

These are my stories and these are the exercises I used to heal body and soul. It is my greatest hope that this book will inspire and assist others on their own journey of healing, both physical and emotional.

Life near trauma is brilliant. Don't waste the light.

This book is a story of survival and healing. The injuries in this case were bullet holes and multiple surgeries and emotional trauma. But the principles, exercises and stories apply to hurts of all sorts.

The book is for caretakers, survivors, patients recuperating from surgery and anyone who in curious to read an absolutely unflinchingly honest story of hurt, healing and redemption. This book will inspire you to grow.”


Gene is an acquaintance and Systema instructor who has an interesting story and insights that anyone can benefit from.  This book is very readable and has some good descriptive drills, exercises and science within it. I do recommend that anyone read this regardless of experiences or expectations.

Regards

Brian King


----------



## K Williams

Essential Bushcraft by Ray Mears.


----------



## IvanTheBrick

Angry White Pyjamas
By Robert Twigger
Recommend it if you wish for an insight in Aikido


----------



## _Simon_

Ah never saw this thread!
Sort of a few at the moment:

-A Headache in the Pelvis by Dr David Wise 
-A Course in Miracles

And

-The Impact of Awakening by Adyashanti


----------



## wingchun100

THE ART OF WAR by Sun Tzu...finally!


----------



## Flying Crane

I’m in the middle of Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee.  It is sad and depressing, chronicalling one atrocity after another perpetuated on the Native Americans as the US government systematically exterminated them in the 1800s.  

Honestly, I’m not sure if I can finish it, it is just so depressing and upsetting.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Misquoting Jesus: The Story Behind Who Changed the Bible and Why by Bart D. Ehrman

I find this sort of stuff fascinating.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Fashion and Orientalism: Dress, Textiles and Culture from the 17th to the 21st Century


----------



## K Williams

Japanese Throwing Weapons by Daniel Fletcher.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Turning the mind into a alley by Sakyong Mipham


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Currently listening to _The Science of Fear _by Daniel Gardner.


----------



## Brian King

Currently reading "Treating Trauma and Traumatic Grief in Children and Adolescents"
https://smile.amazon.com/Treating-T...p/B01N6AORKP/ref=mt_kindle?_encoding=UTF8&me=

Currently listening to " The 5 Love Languages of Children: The Secret to Loving Children Effectively"
https://smile.amazon.com/Love-Langu...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1527185222&sr=8-1

also listening to "Waking the Tiger: Healing Trauma"
https://smile.amazon.com/Waking-the...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1527185315&sr=1-1

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Xue Sheng

We can do books we're listening to as well...cool

Currently listening to

Savor: Mindful Eating, Mindful Life by Thich Nhat Hanh


----------



## lianxi

Bagua Circle Walking Nei Gong by Tom Bisio


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> We can do books we're listening to as well...cool
> 
> Currently listening to
> 
> Savor: Mindful Eating, Mindful Life by Thich Nhat Hanh


If I stare at my phone in my car while it's playing the audiobook, it's as dangerous as reading, so I think it counts.


----------



## K Williams

"Saps, Blackjacks, and Slungshots" by Robert Escobar.


----------



## _Simon_

Currently reading "On Having No Head", an incredible read so far... quite a short book but really gets to the point of alot of Zen teachings. Very direct pointers...

Has knocked me out a few times already...!


----------



## Flying Crane

Principles of Geology.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

_Purple Cow_ by Seth Godin


----------



## KabutoKouji

basically been reading any decent books I can about the history of punk and or hardcore - I've read the Harley Flanagan one, the X one and the Brendan Mullen one.


----------



## _Simon_

KabutoKouji said:


> basically been reading any decent books I can about the history of punk and or hardcore - I've read the Harley Flanagan one, the X one and the Brendan Mullen one.


Nice! You ever get into AFI, like their early punk/hardcore stuff? (Probably my favourite band...)


----------



## KabutoKouji

_Simon_ said:


> Nice! You ever get into AFI, like their early punk/hardcore stuff? (Probably my favourite band...)



tbh I never really did, though I know their lead singer is a massive Misfits/Samhain/Danzig fan so that's cool


----------



## _Simon_

KabutoKouji said:


> tbh I never really did, though I know their lead singer is a massive Misfits/Samhain/Danzig fan so that's cool


Ah fair enough, and yeah Davey is indeed hehe. He's got a side project band now as well called Xtrmst that are hardcore ('straight-edge' hardcore), it's pretty extreme stuff, the guitarwork is ridiculous...


----------



## KabutoKouji

_Simon_ said:


> Ah fair enough, and yeah Davey is indeed hehe. He's got a side project band now as well called Xtrmst that are hardcore ('straight-edge' hardcore), it's pretty extreme stuff, the guitarwork is ridiculous...



I think I would probably like their early stuff - I should probably check it out


----------



## arnisador

Just finished Bob Woodward's "Fear", and starting "Lost in Math" by Sabine Hossenfelder.


----------



## K Williams

SOG Knives by Michael W.  Silvey


----------



## Flying Crane

History of Life, fifth edition, by Richard Cowen

A little palaeontology.


----------



## K Williams

101 Skills You Need To Survive In The Woods by Guro Kevin Estela.


----------



## ShortBridge

The Art of Raising a Puppy by the Monks on New Skete


----------



## Blindside

The Expert Sword-Man's Companion: Or the True Art of Self-Defence by Donald McBane.

https://www.amazon.com/Expert-Sword-Mans-Companion-SELF-DEFENCE-Transactions/dp/1542618320


----------



## Xue Sheng




----------



## Buka




----------



## _Simon_

Xue Sheng said:


>


Love love love the Heart Sutra.... I must have read it hundreds of times....


----------



## _Simon_

Wasn't sure if fiction or nonfiction, but apparently mostly a true story. Saw the movie yeeeears ago but have never read the book! Have had it sitting on the bookshelf for probably 15 years haha. Am sure it'll relate to martial arts too.. looking forward to it


----------



## Gerry Seymour

_Simon_ said:


> Wasn't sure if fiction or nonfiction, but apparently mostly a true story. Saw the movie yeeeears ago but have never read the book! Have had it sitting on the bookshelf for probably 15 years haha. Am sure it'll relate to martial arts too.. looking forward to it


It was an interesting read. The first book was better than the sequel. Not at all sure I buy the "true story" claim.


----------



## Brian King

_Simon_ said:


> Wasn't sure if fiction or nonfiction, but apparently mostly a true story. Saw the movie yeeeears ago but have never read the book! Have had it sitting on the bookshelf for probably 15 years haha. Am sure it'll relate to martial arts too.. looking forward to it



Dan is a good guy. Was able to train with him a bit during his Systema exploration. He is an experienced martial artist and gymnast. I enjoy his books and liked the movie. He had a cameo in the movie.  Enjoy the read.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## _Simon_

Brian King said:


> Dan is a good guy. Was able to train with him a bit during his Systema exploration. He is an experienced martial artist and gymnast. I enjoy his books and liked the movie. He had a cameo in the movie.  Enjoy the read.
> 
> Regards
> Brian King


No way really... very cool Brian! I also had no idea he was a martial artist, just the gymnast, well there you go, can't wait to get started on it now


----------



## jks9199

Marc MacYoung's new e-book  -- *Multiple Attackers*- I'm reading it now.  It MUST be an electronic purchase, and you want to read it on a tablet or PC to really be able to watch the videos that illuminate the point.  He's gathered a lot of good information regarding the realities of dealing with multiple attackers, putting it into terms that you don't need to be a lawyer or martial artist to understand.  And he's committed to keeping the links intact and current, and even tweaking if necessary or appropriate over time, meaning that if you keep your device/e-library synced up, it'll update itself.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08GRZBDZJ/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i0


----------



## Brian King

jks9199 said:


> Marc MacYoung's new e-book  -- *Multiple Attackers*- I'm reading it now.  It MUST be an electronic purchase, and you want to read it on a tablet or PC to really be able to watch the videos that illuminate the point.  He's gathered a lot of good information regarding the realities of dealing with multiple attackers, putting it into terms that you don't need to be a lawyer or martial artist to understand.  And he's committed to keeping the links intact and current, and even tweaking if necessary or appropriate over time, meaning that if you keep your device/e-library synced up, it'll update itself.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08GRZBDZJ/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i0


@jks9199  Kris Wilder and Marc had a nice long discussion (as they are want to do) that covered info on the book and different things going on. It is worth a listen. Multiple parts.
"Animal” MacYoung – Group Attack II ! - Stickman Publications, Martial Arts Podcast


----------



## _Simon_

Wake up, thread!

Just finished reading through just the four gospels in the new testament, but the Lamsa translation version (directly from Aramaic rather than through multiple languages), awesome.

Bought this book 8 years ago on the dot and realised I hadn't read it (this happens frequently), starting it now. Mainly on Hui-neng's teachings.


----------



## Xue Sheng

The Price you pay for College by Ron Lieber


----------



## Jared Traveler

This one. Understanding Pakistan is not an easy task!


----------



## Gyakuto




----------

